# Free Minded - OOC [closed]



## infax (Jul 10, 2004)

Welcome to the Free Minded Campaign OOC thread

This campaign has an already closed group. It is mostly a pen-and-paper game and this thread will contain most of the interaction going on outside the weekly gaming sessions. I hope ENWorld moderators won't have any problems with this thread hosting OOC stuff from a game that does not take place mostly on the "Talking the Talk" forum.

Now, for the players:
I hope to set up an adventure log here, as well as a list of current events (taht will evolve into a more or less accurate chronic of world events) and most out of table interaction like buying and selling magic items, private talks with NPCs outside of adventure time, quests to enter Prestige Classes or Guilds and finally, any other activity in the 1-year long interval between adventures.

Stay tuned for more in the following days. And few free to post any comment or interests for this current, first hiatus.


----------



## infax (Jul 10, 2004)

*Some Background*

* The world has been dominated by the Illithid. Coming appearently from nowhere the Mind Flayers were suddenly at the key positions in most kingdoms and cultures. Human kings gave up their thrones for the Illithid, dwarven Elders sat the Mind Flayers at the head of their councils and Elven nobles swore allegiance to the mysterious "Elder Brains".

* The Illithid did not work alone, they commanded an army of different creatures brought with them for the netherworlds: Aboleth, Attach and Behir are some of the best known members of the Mind Fire army. And this army did strike. Although most ruling bodies fell without any shedding of blood, resisting rebels showed up almost everywhere in the continent the instant the Mind Flayers made themselves known. For 15 years this resistance was squashed and for the last 12 years, the Illithids only have to worry with minor interference to their ruling. So much so that their attention is now turned beyond this world and into another _Plane_.

* In the continent of Shaaradir, in the ancient human realm of Chaun, the once Free City of Bastillar is home to the Nightwolf Pack Adventuring Company. The company is formed by a several daring young men and women that seek to become greater than their commoner birthing would give them right. In a strongly stratified society the only hope of ascension besides mariage is adventuring life, and nigh invariably that is what put those fearless youngsters in the role of adventurers, mercenaries with a code and a strong bond to their small units.


----------



## Alexandre (Jul 11, 2004)

undefined
Hello, i am Alexandre, for those of you that will be reading this thread, and i am very sorry that lots of your fellow party mates will be posting here in ours home land lanquange.
I am playing Eban, Maund a fierce P.warrior
+INFAX

As i asked you before, i will learn all that i can about the Illithid, where they are, where they came from.
I will go after some adamantinium mines, information with the guild help if that still possible.
? you will could consider training for new power or feats, beside class table status.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 11, 2004)

infax said:
			
		

> I hope ENWorld moderators won't have any problems with this thread hosting OOC stuff from a game that does not take place mostly on the "Talking the Talk" forum.




Nope there should be no issues, at least I have none.   If you don't mind doing me a small favor by renaming your thread to included the OOC thread tag that would be appreciative.   (It helps to keep everything uniformed.)

To do it, simply edit the first post. 

Thanks,
BS
PbP Moderator


----------



## infax (Jul 12, 2004)

Done, Brother Shatterstone! And congrats on becoming a moderator on these boards. And did it happen btw? I still remember our first dialogues on that saddly interrupted Alsih2o game.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 12, 2004)

infax said:
			
		

> Done, Brother Shatterstone!



Great it looks better than I could have hoped for. 



			
				infax said:
			
		

> And congrats on becoming a moderator on these boards. And did it happen btw?



Thanks!  and yeah I have full access of the PbP forms.   As for how it happened I think I outposted everyone.   



			
				infax said:
			
		

> I still remember our first dialogues on that saddly interrupted Alsih2o game.



Ahh! I knew I recognized the username but I wasn't sure... I've had lots of PbP games die, but I miss that one the most…  It had the unique character, and interesting concept to be a classic…

Maybe I’ll look around for a replacement DM…  I know that Loske still yearns to discover her heritage.


----------



## infax (Jul 12, 2004)

*Year 1000 of the Eclypse Gate - Eban*

As I mentioned to you last, you are likely to gain a level. In that case, you may spend skill points normally to acquire the Illithid's (and all Mind Fire members) language. It should be easy for Eban to find a teacher, even in those convoluted days to come.

As for the adamantine mines, a few are easy to learn about:

* The legendary adamantine mines of Keloth and Varn in the Halls of Dal-Krarg (the largest Dwarven Kingdom of the Shaaradir).

* The mines of Marsha near the Royal City of Chaun used to approvision the Royal armories.

* Also, the Giants in the South and the Wind Riders in the Black Earth are assumed to have means of procuring adamantine.

~~~~~~~~

Of the Illithid you acquire mostly common knowledge:
# Jarich, a Bardic Sage, is detached and unemotional enough to ignore Eban's political views, whatever they are. He answers coldly to the adventurer's questions in a way that leads him to believe that the aged Halfling is telling the truth.
## The Illithid are masters of the Mind Fire, an interplanar (Eban is unfamiliar with the term) army that has conquered the nigh-entirety of this World. Their supreme master is only referred to as *Suffering* - a name Jarich believes belongs to an ancient Illithid, although others believe the Mindflayers follow the Concept or a god going by that name.
## The Illithid have few adversaries: the roaming Goblin Horde, savages that attack anything that isn't of Goblin blood; the undead masters of the Land of Twelve Horrors; and some far away enemy known as the Lich Queen.
## The Illithid siege of power is the city of Lostlight, beyond the coast of Enos. Though the magical city is not their place of origin. The Mind Fire comes from another Plane - "a place far far away, further even than Teshell", Jarich explanes to Eban when he sees that his consultant can't understand the concept.

~~~~~~~~~~

About help from the guild:
It all hinges on Eban's position at the debacle of Mindflayers in Bastillar. If he decides to stand as a preserver of the Illithid hold (which I *don't* require of you) than the guild has certainly cut any contact with him. The Nightwolf's Pack may offer Eban a bonus as they abandon him, but they won't help a _traitor_ any further.

If Eban can see another way to be true to his convictions without supporting the Mindflayer's hold on the continent, then he is welcome at the adventurer's guild and will receive appropriate training and support.

~~~~~~~~~~~

Finally, as for extra feats or powers, yes, I will consider those, but not at the moment. Only for higher levels.


----------



## Alexandre (Jul 12, 2004)

" as part of my year of resolutions,  

* The mines of Marsha near the Royal City of Chaun used to approvision the Royal armories.
I will try to get a job there for the whole year in hope to get some adamantium as pay for my services.
i was thinking i could performe some guard or even cooker or miner if really came to that or even executonner stuff or any other position i could leave by the end of the year  , and try to make some friends in there if that is possible.

I will spend some points in Mind flayer lore and learn there lanquange and some in planar knowledge so i can understand better the terns jarich has toll me.

I will learn this years , i now it has became a all bunch bye now where is the lich queen , if the giant tell me about the wheel.
and for my sake i will be abstain for the word politics for now, as part of my character persona to avoid leaving the party for good, but i will reaming with my determinination to see the job done at all cost.

What i have to do to became a good headhunter?    I was thinking to turn me to that direction?

How much money the job has paid it for? i need to buy some new supplies for the next job.


----------



## infax (Jul 14, 2004)

Below is a sketch of the Experience Point awarding method I'm tentatively applying:

	* *What was wrought?*
# Nothing		0
		# Survival		200
		# Little		300
		# Standard		400
		# A lot			500
		# World Shattering	600​
	* *How was it done?*
# Through Random Luck	100
		# Badly			200
		# Poorly		300
		# Exactly as required	400
		# Well			500
		# Extremely well	600​
	* *Roleplay / Bravery / Heroics / Smarts / Generosity / Interaction / Character depth*
0; 100; 200; 300; 400; 600​
	* *How challenging was it?*
# Didn't break a sweat	x 50%
		# Little challenge	x 25%
		# Standard		0
		# Tough			x 125%
		# Way over their heads	x 200%​
** This total is multiplied by the adventure's challenge level (usually average character level for the party).
** This total is multiplied by the fraction of the adventure accomplished in the given gaming session.


----------



## infax (Jul 14, 2004)

*Adventure 01 - Session 01 : XP Awards*

First Session (30% of the adventure):
** Eban*		: 360 (commitment to advance the adventure) + 420(efficience) + Roleplay 200 + curiosity 50 x 75% x 30% x 3 = 695
** Gaubond*	: 300 + 400 + Roleplay 200 x 75% x 30% x 3 = 608
** Ana*		: 300 + 420 (efficience) + Roleplay 150 + Interaction 150 x 75% x 30% x 3 = 689
** Spike*		: 300 + 400 + Roleplay 230 x 75% x 30% x 3 = 628
** Lizardman*	: 300 + 400 + Roleplay 130 x 75% x 30% x 3 = 560​


----------



## infax (Jul 14, 2004)

*Adventure 01 - Session 02 : XP Awards and payments*

Second Session (70% of the adventure):
** Eban*		: 400 + 450 (resolve) + Bravery 50 + Heroics 50 + Interaction 60 x 125% x 70% x 3 = 2651
** Gaubond*	: 500 + 370 (rushed) + Roleplay 120 + Interaction 80 x 130% x 70% x 3 = 2921
** Spike*		: 400 + 400 + Roleplay 150 + Interaction 80 x 125% x 70% x 3 = 2704
** Cedric*	: 400 + 400 + Roleplay 50 + Interaction 30 x 130% x 70% x 3 = 2402​
*Guild payments:*
800gp each for Gaubond, Eban, Spike and Cedric for rescuing Jonah
1000gp directly by the guild on behalf of familiars of the miners trapped in Sharvuur

The crystal stolen from the mines can be negotiated for 100gp.​


----------



## infax (Jul 14, 2004)

*Contacts*

To all my players:
I managed to notify Eban and Gaubond over ICQ. Spike was notified over e-mail, I hope he gets it. Cedric the ranger is unreachable however. If anyone could warn him of what is going over at this page, I'd be grateful.​


----------



## infax (Jul 14, 2004)

*Year 1000 of Eclypse Gate - Eban (part2)*



> I will try to get a job there for the whole year in hope to get some adamantium as pay for my services.
> i was thinking i could performe some guard or even cooker or miner if really came to that or even executonner stuff or any other position i could leave by the end of the year  , and try to make some friends in there if that is possible.




	It would take over 15 years of backbreaking work at adamantine mines eating stale bread and drinking only water to earn enough unworked adamantine to forge a dagger. Not anyone can work adamantine additionally. Anyway, the Marsha mines, like most strategic resources is worked exclusively by slaves of the Mind Fire, heavily guarded and constantly watched. Unless Eban wished to become a slave, he should avoid that area.

	Eban learns also that it has become quite dangerous for people from Bastillar to leave the city's immediate area. The roads are guarded and everyone is stopped and interrogated. Many merchants have disappeared, reputedly taken to the Mindflayers' torture chambers.

	As shown on the XP award post, most of your characters gained a level, including Eban. Psychic Warriors earn 2 experience points per level (and that is the case of your character, as he has no intelligence bonus). You may spend them as you wish. To learn Illithid, you need 2 skill points. You may earn ranks in Illithid (or more appropriately Mind Fire) knowledge if you wish (no more than 2 anyway) and for Knowledge (Planes) you would have to contact either Wirzo, a Telepath from the Nightwolf Pack; Saliam, a wandering sage sheltering in Bastillar; or master Parkum, counselor to Mistress Urcala of the Greencoins.

	The Lich Queen in somewhere in the Astral Plane is all that you learn about her. And I don't know what what "wheel" you are talking about.

	You don't have to involve Eban in politics. But if you intend to become a Slayer, you certainly have some hatred for the Illithid and you can have that and a belief that it is their right to rule the world if you want to have a consistent character. I hope you find your vision and let me know when you do.

	What "job" do you intend to see done?

	What kind of headhunter? Looking for criminals? Slaves? You want to know about statistics or about teachers?

	Monetary award has been posted with the second XP award.


----------



## Alexandre (Jul 14, 2004)

First things first 
+ "Wheel" means the creep artfact they found, second.
+ "headhunter" is means in law and society point of view where i had to go to became one or what i have to do, i dont wont other class, i am seeking this as a status position only and with could be all your sugestions 
+ "mind slayer" is not for me and i dont have any reason to hate mindflayer yeat. I can change my mind you know game things.
+ as for politics i will try not take a side in this history for now and live my life as best as i can trying not to commit a crime in bolt laws.
+ So i need a job for this year off you now maybe i could try hunt some crimimals in the town for the bound after all is very risk to travel as you said.

Money 
new power:
animal affinity
skills 
1 mind fire 
1 planes
next level mindflayer lanquange" i think it could take more than a year to learn that lanquange after all i dont have a squid in my head.
money 
2 cure light ones = 100gp
2 magic weapon oil = 100gp
800 save for adamantium dreans with my 100 gp crystal  
the guild could supply a safe for my values?
+ new tatoo from a shovel in my arm


----------



## Carlos Neto (Jul 14, 2004)

Hmmm, hello everyone.... I'm Carlos and I'm playing Gaubond, The giant Warmain.

First of all, sorry my bad english, I'll do my best.

Infax, in this last year I'll search for the last rebel wizard... Try to learn everything he wants to teach about the rebellion. If it really exists and what he is doing about it. Maybe we can become friends.I'll keep secretive for everyone about the artifact for now.

With my money I'll buy 2 magic weapon oil e 4 more healing potions (300 gp)

I want to know if there's some magic itens in the guild or with the wizard that I can buy (like the eletric bracers or the feather fall iten).

Oh, if the city is fighting the Mind FLayers I'll help them as I can.

Well, what do I learn with the wizard?

regards

Carlos Neto


----------



## infax (Jul 14, 2004)

*The more the merrier*

Ah! Yes, yes, things are heating!

Ok. For Eban:

Headhunters are called for by the law enforcement agencies of Bastillar. However, law enforcement is in great disorder due to the conflict for power in the city. It is possible that Eban could get a couple of jobs for the police, or more likely for a citizen unable to get appropriate help from law about some minor stolen possession. Another case would be a citizen - Ular, the carpenter - claiming to have been beaten by a brute in a bar, the police doesn't have time for his pleading either.

The Nightwolf Pack has plenty of jobs for their adventurer members for the year 1000 (see post below). If you decide to take them, you will have little time for jobs outside. Besides, the guild doesn't apreciate its members becoming too much of freelancers.

And as mentioned previously the greatest risk for those traveling beyond Bastillar is to be caught by the Mind Fire, and against that, you have little chance.

The guild offers rooms, food, training, and certainly can offer a safe for the valued possessions of its *MEMBERS*. So I will assume you choose to stay a member of the guild, not a freelancer (doesn't mean you can't get a _few_ headhunter jobs) and certainly not an oponent of the Nightwolf Pack.​
For Gaubond:

The last Rebel Wizard (I liked the title) is Rotugom, the Unassailable. His tower stands on a hill outside of Bastillar. The guards that used to surround the tower day and night are dead when you get to the tower (I changed that from what I told you in game, sorry). They had the same marks as Eban, in blood, on their eyes and ears, and mostly were incinerated, others had their throats slitted.
Rotugom never showed himself, either at his tower, nor at the city, but an envoy of his, Harman, Herald of the Unassailable, makes his appearance in Bastillar. Harman announces that he speaks for Rotugom and has quickly taken part in the political life of Bastillar. Rotugom seems to be favorable to taken the fight back to the Illithid and he repeatedly requests the city to prepare an offensive on the city of Razula - currently at the hands of the Mind Fire.

What you can learn of Rotugom in the town is that he is a great wizard, an Abjurer and a Runethane. He has seriously warded his tower and is said to be almost impossible to hurt. He protected Bastillar for 12 years since the Mindflayer invasion until the city betrayed him and poisoned his men so the Mind Fire could take the city. Ever since then, he has become quite solitary, keeping watch over his tower and striking at the Mind Fire whenever he can. He is said to have been unable to return to Bastillar while the Illithid occupied the city, but should be able to now. He likes to summon demons and his former associates where the Necromancer Aishavus and an adventuring band known as the Moonblooded. The leader of the Moonblooded, Klavian the Unruly was taken by the Mind Fire two years ago and crucified outside of the city of Garnor, near the Chaun capital city.

The rebellious group that claimed responsibility for the collapse of Sharvuur, the Black Watch, never revealed themselves in the year since the rescue of Jonah. No one knows why.

You can become friendly with Harman, Herald of the Unassailable, however to become too close to him would mean becoming enmeshed in politics. This is your choice, but I would like to read it clearly.

You can be as secretive about the "wheel" as you like, unless Cedric starts talking. I'll need a position from him before confirming what the city knows about the artifact by the end of the year.

I'll post more about the resources in Magic Items in Bastillar as soon as I can.

The Mind Flayers are not sending armed forces to the city yet. By the end of the year, they have sent two ambassadory missions. One of the embassies was killed by revolted citizens before it left the city after having spoken to the current city council. The city has trouble with bandits, with revolting citizens, with merchants building private armies and with a general disorder as no one knows yet what will become of Bastillar and who will rule over it. The city council has counted an average of 4 members in the last year, not one of them has stayed more than 3 months on the seat. Political forces are changing too fast to follow.​


----------



## Carlos Neto (Jul 14, 2004)

Well, ok.... I'll try to get close do Harman.... and I'll promisse him a very effective way to combat the Illithids if he arrange a encounter with the wizard.

About Cedric I have talked to him and we will keep secret about the wheel.


----------



## Alexandre (Jul 14, 2004)

Cheers Carlos  

Cote: Infax
The guild offers rooms, food, training, and certainly can offer a safe for the valued possessions of its MEMBERS. So I will assume you choose to stay a member of the guild, not a freelancer (doesn't mean you can't get a few headhunter jobs) and certainly not an oponent of the Nightwolf Pack.

OK, I will store most of my travel and money eq at the guild and look in the board for some action this year. That don't live the town only kind of job i am for it

Ular, the carpenter;
First i will judge mister Ular history before rush to injustice but if he is in his right i will show some bully stuff for that brigand, if i can   of course that justice most be done

I will try not to upset the guild with my freelancer job. I will show the thiefs that crime badly done doesn't pay for it.

I will do as i can do gain the police trust and respect and will accept jobs and stuff like money as a reward for the services.

Hunting man will be a good thing to do for the years, remember not to much to upset the guild and for jobs well done i will present my safe as a member of the Nightwolf Pack and pay them for their share of the gains of course.


And where is the guild job offers?

I will take the less trouble possible, that means no living town to find or rescue no one that's is for sure. For dume (doon)  companions that ventures beyond their habilities and far from the walls safe keeping, i will be very sorry and morn them with lots of guild free wine.


----------



## infax (Jul 15, 2004)

Gaubond:
Harman seems suspicious but he feels like you are telling the truth. He can arrange a meeting for you, outside of town. If you agree, you must show up alone and with no powerful spells working on your person at a secluded place in the woods.
	Tell me if you agree and if you do as requested. Also tell me if you show up with the wheel.
	You feel there can be dire consequences if you show up and later don't proove you have a good way of fighting Mindflayers.​


----------



## infax (Jul 15, 2004)

*Eban:*
Ular easily convinces you of the worhtiness of his cause. You show up to the same bar, call the bully outside and teach him a good lesson. The guy was big but had nowhere your training at fighting. Even when you tell him why he is getting beaten he seems alost as to what is happening.

Gaining the guards' trust is hard. Leadership changes too fast in the following year and you find out you are risking upsetting new leaderships by bonding too much to previous important figures in the hierarchy.

The guild eagerly accepts its part in the payments you get and keep offering you proper logging as a guild member. Guiar, the guild leader is quite absent lately, somewhat embroiled in the city's politics, but the other management staff members keep on their works as usual.​
Sorry, but the guild jobs are still pending as are magical items available at Bastillar in the millenium year. Hope I get to those later today.


----------



## Carlos Neto (Jul 15, 2004)

infax said:
			
		

> Gaubond:
> Harman seems suspicious but he feels like you are telling the truth. He can arrange a meeting for you, outside of town. If you agree, you must show up alone and with no powerful spells working on your person at a secluded place in the woods.
> Tell me if you agree and if you do as requested. Also tell me if you show up with the wheel.
> You feel there can be dire consequences if you show up and later don't proove you have a good way of fighting Mindflayers.​





Eu vou no encontro com a roda. Se ele nao me matar ou tentar tomar a roda de mim eu vou tentar saber sobre as rebeliões que ele conhece e tentar organizar uma forma de atacar outra cidade... Qualquer ajuda que ele oferecer também é de grande valia.


----------



## infax (Jul 16, 2004)

*Meeting Rotugom (part 1)*

*Gaubond meets Rotugom:*
The meeting point is among the largest trees in the center of the woods over the hills. You can see that the very big oak at your right has been the place for druidic ceremonies not too long ago. You can hear, as you wait, a deep, rasping voice calling from among the trees:
- Gaubond? - just after that, a pair of glowing yellow eyes from a large wolf appear near the place the voice came from. As you answer, a silhouette appears and tells you: "I said, no major magic on you! What is that disc on your back?"​
{If you prefer, we can continue this over ICQ tonight. I expect to be online near 22:00, or I can call you.}


----------



## Carlos Neto (Jul 16, 2004)

*levanta as mãos e se dirige ao lobo*

Esse é o meio que lhe prometi para vencermos os Mind Flayers lobo. Eu venho em paz....


----------



## infax (Jul 16, 2004)

*Meeting Rotugom (part 2):*

Enquanto você se aproxima do lobo, uma silhueta humana faz-se visivelmente visivel. Magro, arqueado, apoiado em um bastão. Quando ele dirige o olhar em sua direção, é possível ver que seus olhos são dotados de uma luminescência verde própria, e então diversas runas brilham levemente ao longo do desnudo antebraço esquerdo do ancião.

"Um objeto interessante." Diz o velho com uma certa desconfiança. "Mantenha-se onde está! Eu o enxergo perfeitamente daqui."

"O que você quer de mim garoto? Você não parece ter tutano para deixar de ser um escravo-mental _deles_. Mas também não parece um descerebrado da cidade, você não está correndo para cima e para baixo sem saber quando o Mind Fire vai vir destruir a cidade.

"Eles estão vindo, você sabe? Eles vão chegar em alguns meses. No final do verão é melhor para eles, mais fácil de agüentar o clima, e no começo do inverno eles vão mandar os Behir!"


----------



## infax (Jul 17, 2004)

*Meeting Rotugom (compiled ICQ chat):*

_Below is a transcript of a chat over ICQ to roleplay the encounter between Rotugom and the Warmain Gaubond. The Portuguese version is essentially unedited, while the english translation (in the post following this one) had some poetic liberty taken in its rendering.

I hope everyone enjoys._  

Enquanto você se aproxima do lobo, uma silhueta humana faz-se visivelmente visivel. Magro, arqueado, apoiado em um bastão. Quando ele dirige o olhar em sua direção, é possível ver que seus olhos são dotados de uma luminescência verde própria, e então diversas runas brilham levemente ao longo do desnudo antebraço esquerdo do ancião.

"Um objeto interessante." Diz o velho com uma certa desconfiança. "Mantenha-se onde está! Eu o enxergo perfeitamente daqui."

"O que você quer de mim garoto? Você não parece ter tutano para deixar de ser um escravo-mental deles. Mas também não parece um descerebrado da cidade, você não está correndo para cima e para baixo sem saber quando o Mind Fire vai vir destruir a cidade.

"Eles estão vindo, você sabe? Eles vão chegar em alguns meses. No final do verão é melhor para eles, mais fácil de agüentar o clima, e no começo do inverno eles vão mandar os Behir!"

>> Gaubond:
toda minha vida treinei para esse momento mago.....posso resistir mais a eles que a mioria da cidade..... eu quero liberdade de novo..... 

>> Rotugom:
"Hmm..." o feiticeiro fica alguns minutos em silencio.
"Fácil falar, jovem. Já enfrentou algum deles alguma vez? O que sabe sobre eles?
"Mais importante: o que você acha que está trazendo para a causa?" pergunta ele apontando um dedo longo e enrugado para a roda.

>> Gaubond:
nao... *baixa a cabeça desapontado. mas sempre treinei para isso... tatuo isso *mostra tatuagem de caotico* pois nao concordo com a forma que vivemos hoje.... nao sei o que eh essa roda, mas sei que tem poder sobre eles...

>>Rotugom:
"Sim..." ele parece distraído, com o olhar dirigido para a roda.
"Você teria que aprender muito..." ele dá alguns passos a frente. A luz de sua lanterna ilumana o rosto do ancião. Marcado pelo tempo, os olhos profundos, avermelhados e cansados, ainda presos a visão do grande anel de metal em suas mãos.

"Teria de aprender a Fechar sua Mente, a dominar suas emoções, aprenderia a enfrentá-los de fato e a adivinhar seus estratagemas.
"Qual sua experiência com feitiçaria, Gaubond?"

>> Gaubond:
nenhuma senhor.... sei apenas lutar.

>> Rotugom:
"Ah. Isso pode ser pouco, garoto. Você vai precisar de mais. Melhor preparado, melhor treinado, melhor equipado.
"Agora conte-me", ele está próximo quase a ponto de tocar a roda, esticando os dedos em sua direção. Você percebe que ele nunca desviou o olhar do artefato. "Como você entrou de posse desse item peculiar?"

>> Gaubond:
se afasta.... calma senhor.... consegui conseguindo.... vim a teu encontro com esperanças de o senhor me ajuadr com a roda, nao tira-la de mim.

>> Rotugom:
"Não, não", ele diz abaixando a mão e a cabeça. "Eu não ousaria."
"Mas essa explicação é pouco. Garoto, vou precisar saber mais do que isso.
"Diga-me, também, o que exatamente espera de mim? Não tenho talento para professor e, sem dúvida, para adivinhação tão pouco.

>> Gaubond:
o senhor resistiu por muito tempo contra eles... deve saber de alguma organização de rebeldes.... seus pontos fracos....

procuro inform~ções concretas sobre eles.... e como usaria melhor isso, *aponta pra roda

>> Rotugom:
"Ah! Rebeldes!
"Não, garoto. Agora sou apenas eu. Apenas eu os enfrento por aqui. Todos os outros não passam de poltrões - covardes sem orgulho - incapazes de apresentar qualquer tipo de resistência real à esses Encefalófagos.
"Você quer usar a roda, pois use-a você mesmo. Agora como usá-la... hm... isso pode ser um problema."

Ele recua mais um passo - o lobo vem ficar ao lado dele - mas não parece haver carinho entre eles. Rotugom levanta a mão ao queixo sem barba e o coça.
"O que você faz na cidade, Gaubond?"

>> Gaubond:
faço parte de uma guilda.... de aventureiros senhor.

como assim um problema?

>> Rotugom:
"Aventureiros." Ele parece pensativo. "Isso pode ser útil. Escute garoto, tenho mais o que fazer agora. Tenho que cuidar de algo maior - do Clarão." Ele diz olhando em volta, mas na verdade ainda parece ter algo a dizer. Seus olhos voltam a olhar languidamente para o artefato.

>> Gaubond:
*desapoontado. realmente nao sei o que rfazer senhor.... sobre o clarao, ele veio dessa roda... fui eu que criei com esse artefato e... consegui ele nas minas... *se prepara para qualquer atitude agressiva do mago

>> Rotugom:
Um sorriso toma conta do rosto do feiticeiro. Seus olhos brilham mais intensamente de uma luz que certamente não pode ser natural.
"Faça de novo!"

>> Gaubond:
acredito nao ter poder para fazer de novo senhor, estah descarregado.

mas, vai me ajudar ou nao? *começa a ficar impaciente* te contei tudo e nada ouvi ainda de utiul

>> Rotugom:
Um pouco desapontado, o velho Rotugom olha finalmente no seu rosto. Algo parece surpeendê-lo um pouco.
"Está bem, garoto..." Ele suspira. "É sério, não tem resitência. Ninguém mais luta, apenas eu. E lutarei até o último suspiro, mas não consigo sozinho. Se você quer mesmo fazer algo com essa roda, vai ter que usá-la, e logo. Eles tem que temê-lo."

>> Gaubond:
me temer eles irao..... mas creio que tal poder soh funciona de ano em ano.... aonde poderiamos atacar agora? tomar outra cidade.... onde? 

>> Rotugom:
"Se quer minha ajuda, vai ter que se aliar a mim. Não existe meio termo, não existe aliança informal. E eu sei bem o que essa marca no seu braço pode te levar a fazer.
"Você vai precisar de mim, e eu vou usar você." Você vê determinação em seu rosto enrugado. Ele não está brincando, nem ameaçando, está esclarecendo você com a atitude de um professor.

>> Gaubond:
sim, se aliança quer aliança farei... essa marca soh vale para os outros... enquanto for fiel a mim serei a voce.. senhor.

>> Rotugom:
"Razula.
"Mas essa explicação fica para depois.
"Agora tenho que explicar-lhe os mais singelos rudimentos de estratégia, e a primeira regra é ter uma base, e nunca entregá-la." Ele diz esta última parte com um esgar de riso no rosto.

"Você precisa de Bastillar para ser sua base, e atualmente ela não é de ninguém. Junte suas forças, tome uma atitude e faça a cidade sua.
"Em quem você pode confiar? Quem são seus tenentes? Seus confidentes? Quem vela por você quando está ausente? E quando é traído e ferido além de ajuda convencional?
"Descubra tudo isso. Estabeleça como pretende fazer de Bastillar sua base, e depois volte para encontrar-me."

>> Gaubond:
sim senhor....
assim o farei.,

>> Rotugom:
Rotugom, o Inatacável, parece novamente sentir o peso sobre seus ombros. Você ouve um som entre as folhas e de um galho aparece uma silhueta esguia, trajada de negro. A silhueta, sem olhar para você se avança para sustentar o velho. O lobo se desfaz em um estalo elétrico.

A reunião parece encerrada. O volho se vira e toma um passo em direção às sombras do bosque.
"Vou descobrir o que é que você carrega, não se preocupe. Quando precisar de mim de novo volte a Harman, ou à torre. De um jeito ou de outro eu o encontrarei." Diz ele de costas para você.

>> Gaubond:
*se vira e ruma em direção a cidade.


----------



## infax (Jul 17, 2004)

*Meeting Gaubond (compiled ICQ chat) [english version]*

Gaubond raises his hands and addresses the wolf:
"This is the what I promised you to vanquish the Mind Flayers, wolf. I come in peace..."

While he comes closer to the wolf, a humanoid silhouette is made visible. The shadow is thin, with its back arched, leaning on a gnarled staff. When it gazes in the Giant's direction, a green light illuminates his eyes, then several runes start glowing softly along the old man's naked forearm.

"An interesting object." He says with some suspiscion. "Stay where you are! I can see you perfectly from here."

"What do you want from me, kid? You don't look like you have what it takes to free yourself from being _their_ mind-slave. You don't look like your average city moron, you are not running around ignoring when the Mind Fire will come to destroy Bastillar.

"They are coming, you know? They will be here in a few months. At the end of the summer it is easier for them to suffer this climate, and at the start of winter they will send the Behir!"

Calmly the Giant answers the exasperated old man.
"All my life I trained for this moment, wizard... I can resist them better than most people in this town... I want freedom back."

The mage seems to get a grip on his flaring emotions. Rotugom doesn't seem anymore amenable for that matter. "Hmm..." he stays in silent for a couple of minutes. "Easy to say, youngster. Have you ever fought any of them? What do you know of them?"

"More importantly", he starts again, Gaubond still unable to answer," what do you thing you are bringing to the cause?" He questions pointing a gnarled finger in the wheel's direction.

"No..." looking to the ground, the Giant finds his words. "But I train for this since forever. I got this Branded", Gaubond says, folding back his sleeve to point at the Saasheen mark on his arm," because I don't agree with the way we leave today... I don't know what is this wheel, but I know it has some power over them..."

"Yes..." the Abjurer seems distracted, with his gaze still held by the wheel. "You would have to learn a lot..." Rotugom takes a few steps forward. Gaubond's flickering lantern light illuminates the elder's face. It is etched by time, with very deep, red, tired eyes. Those are still enthralled by the vision of the large metal ring in the Giant's hands.
"You would have to learn to close your mind, to dominate your emotions, to learn to fight them for real and to foresee their tricks." The wizard changes his tone, "What is your experience with witchcraft Gaubond?"

"None sir." The Warmain is forced to admit sheepishly. "I know only how to fight."

"Ah, that may be too little, kid. You will need more. You will need ot be better prepared, better trained, better equipped.
"Now, tell me", and Rotugom takes a few more steps forward, almost touching the wheel, lifting his finger toward the artifact. Gaubond suddenly notices the wizard's eyes never wavered from the wheel. "How did you come into possession of this peculiar item?"

All of a sudden taken by caution, Gaubond steps back. "Be calm, sir!"
"I got it by getting it... I came to this meeting hoping you would help me with the Wheel. Did you come to take it from me?"

"No, no", Rotugom says, lowering his head. "I wouldn't dare."
"But you did not give me a good explanation. Kid, I will need to know more thatn that.
"Tell me, also, what do you expect from me exactly? I have no talent for a teacher and certainly I am no diviner."

"You are fighting them for a long time, sir... You must know about some rebellious organization. You must know about some Mindflayer weakness..." those words are said with a rapid deflating confidence. "I am looking for solid information about the Mnd Fire... and how to use this", Gaubond says holding the wheel in front of him.

"Hah! Rebels!
"No, kid. Today its only me. Only I fight them around here. All others are no more than cowards - spineless, prideless - unable to offer any kind of real resistence against those Encephalophages." Rotugom harangues in a single breath.

"You want to use the wheel, well use it yourself. Now how to use it... hm... that can be a problem." Stepping back again, the mage scratches his beardless chin. The shaggy wolf comes to stay at his side, although there seems to be no real connection between them. "What do you do in town, Gaubond?"

"I am member of a guild... an adventuring guild sir.
"What do you mean by a problem, sir?"

"Adventurers." Rotugom seems to be thinking and ignores the Warmain's question. "That can be useful. Listen kid, I have a lot to do now. I have to take care of something more important - the Whitelight." He says looking around. Gaubond can see he has something more to say, his eyes come back to the artifact and linger again.

In a disappointed voice, Gaubond says: "Really, I don't know what to do, sir. About the Whitelight, it came from this wheel. It was I that made it, with the artifact and... I got it in the mines..." As he finishes, his hand goes to his sword, muscles at the ready for any kind of reaction.

A smile crosses the wizard's face. His eyes sparkle green again, more intensly than before, with this clearly unnatural light. "Do it again!" He commands.

"I believe I can't do it again, sir. It has no charges left." And as his temper flares, Gaubond snarls, "Will you help me or not? I told you everything and heard nothing promising in return."

Disappointed taking back control over his face, Rotugom, for the first time, looks straight at the Giant's face. "That's alright kid..." Something seems to surprise the old man as their gazes cross. He sighs. "I was serious, there is no resistance. No one fights anymore, only me. And I will fight to my last breath, but I can't do it alone. If you really want to do something with that wheel, you'll have to use it - and use it soon! They have to fear you."

"They will fear me." The you Giant says with confidence. "But I fear this power only works once in a year.... Where could we attack now? We could take another town? Where?"

"If you want my help, you'll have to ally yourself to me. There is no middle ground, there is no informal alliance. And I know very well what that mark in your arm can force you to do.
"You'll need me, and I will use you." Determination supports the wizard's voice. He is not kidding, nor is he threatening. He is clearing a point with a teacher's attitude.

"Yes. If it is an alliance you want, an alliance you'll have... this mark only stands for others... as long as you are loyal to me, so will I be to you... sir."

"We will take Razula.
"But that explanation will wait until later.
"For now I have to explain to you the most elementary concepts of strategy, and the first lesson is to have a base, and never to surrender it." As he says this last part, a smile touches his face.
"You'll need Bastillar to be your base - and presently, it is no one's.
"Gather your forces, make a stand and make the city yours.
"Whom can you trust? Who are your lieutenats? Who can you confide in? Who watches over you when you are betrayed and wounded beyond convencional help? Who keeps watch for you when you are away?
"Find out the answers for all those questions. Determine how you want to make Bastillar your base and only then come back to look for me."

"Yes sir! I'll do it."

Rotugom, the Unassailable, seems to be feeling the weight of ages on his shoulders again. A faint shuffling of leaves can be heard and dropping from a branch a lean shadow of a person, draped in black, appears near the old Abjurer. It steps up to the elder and, without ever looking in the Giant's direction, helps to keep him upright. The wolf disappears in an electrical flash.

The meeting seems to be over. The old man turns his back to Gaubond and takes a step towards the ticket's shadows.
"I'll find out what it is you carry, don't be worried. When you need me again, go back to Harman, or to the tower. In a way or another I will find you." The wizard says, presenting only his back to the warrior."

Without another word, Gaubond unfolds his sleeve, adjusts his sword in the scabbard and turns towards the city.

Both man part ways in silence, with no goodbyes, they have the certainty they will be seeing each other again and soon. And there is no reason to be rejoyced by that thought.


----------



## infax (Jul 21, 2004)

*About Bonzen*

*Bonzen:*

A large town to the southwest of Bastillar. Bonzen boasts over 8'000 inhabitants. Bonzen is located at the top of a large mesa near Lake Tozen. This is the siege of House Aaroon, lieges to House Moonscythe.

The city is famous for its knights, its falconeers and the boars of the Kingcat Woods just outside the city walls. Elves are traditionally poorly received in Bonzen as the Kingcat Woods were wrestled from their control. Necromancy is forbidden in town due to the proximity to the Land of Twelve Horrors. The Prelate of Bonzen is a sure presence at the Duc's dinner table.​Bonzen's Magicians:
It is rare the noble that goes without some kind of Arcane counselor and Duc Kargan Aaroon is no exception. The local mage is Magister Sarzin, a young wizard with the Duc for less than ten years.​The Mind Fire in Bonzen:
Mind Fire presence in Bonzen is not very strong. Due to the proximity to  Fort Wall-o-Beyond, most Mind Fire soldiers in Bonzen are off duty. The city's law enforcement was trusted upon the Duc's men and they have demonstrate a strong adherence to Illithid rule. They do count with two Braxat and a small contingent of Psions (mostly Telepaths and Seers, though it is almost certain they have Psychic Warriors in their numbers).​
A simple map of the environs of Bastillar follow.


----------



## Carlos Neto (Jul 21, 2004)

Hi there Infax.... I think we can't get aditional information about Benzon, but I still want to know about the minor magic itens we can aquire   

tks


----------



## Alexandre (Jul 22, 2004)

To infax.
I will try to get some info from my sources in town about the laws and bounts on benzon. We will need i guild for this travel?, 

Eban for Gaunbound,
I will go in this jorney if we agree in not use this powerful item that you carry, i think this item should stay behind. I now that Benzon have quite powerful spell casters and this item won´t go unotice to them. We are going there to talk with Rotugom friend right, if he is powerful as or mage friend and takes that item from you the city of Bastilar will pay the price.

For the guild master
I think we need the assitance of your Templar friend if we hope to talk to the Templar Head Master at Benzon, and his letter will provide us with a good reason for a travel betwin the two towns, and some hope to avoid unpleasant confrotation with Mind Fire camp outside the town, if we fight and win the patrols, they will now where we are headind and the fort on the way is a real thread it can intercept us with great power and speed.


----------



## infax (Jul 22, 2004)

*Preparations for Benzon (part 1)*

Benzon can be easily reached by the road. It takes from Bastillar to Fort Wall-o-Beyond and to Benzon. A guide would only be needed if you wished to avoid the roads. Even then, Cedric should be able to do the deal.

Laws in Benzon:
Laws in Benzon were always like the laws in the remainder of the kingdom of Chaun, today, as the Mind Fire has taken over, laws are similar to what is enforced throughout the continent of Shaaradir.

The only significant variation, could be the forbiddance to the use of Necromancy within the town due to the proximity to the Land of Twelve Horrors. Townsfolk in Benzon are known to be distrustful of elves and necromancers and the guards have a profound hatred for the undead.

As in all the Mind Fire dominion, weapons are forbidden for the common folk unless they are adventurers. Adventurers must identify themselves at the city gates and any visitor or citizen may be arrested and submitted to Mindprobing although that almost never happens to nobles.​
Things to do in Benzon:
The real deal in benzon is to make contact with the Prelate of Benzon, Father Narjin. I can't remember any other deals there. Rotugom Diviner friend is in the city of Razulan (to the southeast of Bastillar).​
Guiar answers Eban:
"It would be a stretch to call Suurgrino a friend of mine. He may help you however if you intend to go make contact with the Prelate of Benzon. I may talk to him about that.
"If I recall correctly, he agreed to send one of his assistants, a cleric of the Church, to assist you in the journey and to present a letter of good will to Father Narjin.
"That assistant, however, would need to be protected and the letter could present a risk to you if aprehended by the Mind Fire forces.
"I don't think any letter from the second Prelate would grant you free passage through the Mind Fire Patrols. You will need to pass either through strength or guile."​


----------



## infax (Jul 25, 2004)

Buckler [1'165gp]
	+1
Heavy Steel Shield [9'170gp]
	+2 and Arrow Catching (+1)
Heavy Darkwood Shield [257gp]
	Darkwood (No armor penalty)
Full Plate [2'650gp]
	+1
Full Plate [13'350gp]
	+3 and Glammered (+2'700)
Hide [1'165gp]
	+1
Studded Leather [1'175gp]
	+1

Quarterstaff [2'300gp]
	+1
Dwarven Waraxe [2'330]
	+1
Crossbow bolts [50'000gp]
	+3 and axiomatic

Cure light wounds (potion)
Endure elements (potion)
Hide from animals (potion)
Hide from undead (potion)
Jump (potion)
Mage armor (potion)
Magic fang (potion)
Magic stone (oil)
Magic weapon (oil)
Pass without trace (potion)
Protection from (alignment) (potion)
Remove fear (potion)
Sanctuary (potion)
Shield of faith +2 (potion)
Shillelagh (oil)
Bless weapon (oil)
Enlarge person (potion)
Reduce person (potion)
Aid (potion)
Barkskin +2 (potion)
Bear’s endurance (potion)
Blur (potion)
Bull’s strength (potion)
Cat’s grace (potion)
Cure moderate wounds (potion)
Darkness (oil)
Darkvision (potion)
Delay poison (potion)
Eagle’s splendor (potion)
Fox’s cunning (potion)
Invisibility (potion or oil)
Lesser restoration (potion)
Levitate (potion or oil)
Misdirection (potion)
Owl’s wisdom (potion)
Protection from arrows 10/magic (potion)
Remove paralysis (potion)
Resist energy (type) 10 (potion)
Spider climb (potion)
Undetectable alignment (potion)
Resist energy (type) 20 (potion)
Cure serious wounds (potion)
Daylight (oil)
Displacement (potion)
Flame arrow (oil)
Fly (potion)
Gaseous form (potion)
Greater magic fang +1 (potion)
Greater magic weapon +1 (oil)
Haste (potion)
Heroism (potion)
Keen edge (oil)
Magic circle against (alignment) (potion)
Magic vestment +1 (oil)
Neutralize poison (potion)
Nondetection (potion)
Protection from energy (type) (potion)
Rage (potion)
Remove blindness/deafness (potion)
Remove curse (potion)
Remove disease (potion)
Tongues (potion)
Water breathing (potion)
Water walk (potion)

Ring of Protection +1
Ring of Featherfalling
Ring of Swimming

Metamagic Silent Rod [11'000gp]

Scrolls
(Any up to 500gp - Druid scrolls have only a 50% of being available. At most 1d4 scrolls of any given type are available at once)

Wand of Charm Animals
Wand of Detect Secret Doors
Wand of Magic Missiles
Wand of Bear's Endurance

Quaal's Feather Token, bird
Bracer's of Armor +1
Elixir of Fire Breath
Dust of Disappearance
Headband of Intellect
Stone Salve (x2)
Mysterious Book
Figurine of Wondrous Power, Dog


----------



## Alexandre (Jul 29, 2004)

Eban, look around during his watch time during the night he thinks about his courage to go in aid of Cedric, no fear, no exaltation and the god once more smile to him from above, he look at his hands and hope that the elves that die today find a place to rest in the arms of god and blood in his hands is now all blurred, he can't believe that he has lived one more day, in silence he scream releasing his fears way.
Once again after the successful mission in Benzon he finds himself thinking of his destiny, he slowly pass his hand over his forehead and fell that the law brand is there, he has chosen his path long before join the night wolf pack and he feels that is hard to obey two different masters at one side, he reckless devotion to see the job done, in the other side his desire to obey the law and today he had broke the law for his duty for the night wolf pack,  for his army friends and above all for the people of Bastillar. 
Today his confident was his ruin if he had thinking beside keeping the stranger way maybe this could have being avoided the battle against the gamekeepers of the House of Aaron would have being avoided and three man would have return home for their families. He try to blame some of the guilt that is killing him to the one gamekeeper he has aloud to live in the previous encounter, if he had stayed away… , but deep down he knows that the ranger word outlaw is burning his heart and soul.
He starting picking a head start of his company and the sound of his companions talking about the possibilities of avoiding further actions like that is something like what he is felling now the innocent blood isn’t wash way he indeed burn the soul. 
He knows what he have to do, but where is the courage now to face the law he was trying to defend and live by it. He want to go back and take his bully words back, at the same time he knows that this isn’t real possibility and he some how have to pay but how? He walk the road listen his friends and some times father Narjin words as the Fort Wall-o-Beyond is near and for now the must do his duty, and maybe after father Narjin would see his prison short, after all Lord Aaron is his nephew.


----------



## Alexandre (Aug 3, 2004)

honor code ( Eban)he deals openly and honestly with others and cleaves to the  ideals of justice .
Moral decisionsdo not come in shades of gray, only right and wrong
He never fears to act,but lives life fully and wonderfully. Respect and caution
replace fear
He takes opportunity to aid others, and creates opportunities whem they do not 
arise, as a powerful individual, he has a responsibility to use that power to 
help others
He has no readon to be cruel, and no need to prove his strenght. actions reveals
his true strenght
he conscience is the judge of his honor, the decisions he makes and how he carries
them out are a reflection of his true nature.
whem he has said that he shall perform an action, it is as good as done. he need not
make promises; speaking and doing are as if the same.
he feels resposible for his actions and their consequences and loyal to the people
in his care.


----------



## Alexandre (Aug 4, 2004)

INFAX WOULD HAVE POST THIS BUT HAS LATE AND SO HE ASK ME TO POST FOR HIM SO THERE IT GOES.


First Part, Meeting with the counsel (10%)
"NightWolves in the Den of Lions"
	Sinvric: 400+400+50 (roleplay) +20 (interaction) x4 x10% = 348
	Gaubond: 400+400+50 (roleplay) +40 (interaction) x4 x10% = 356
	Spike: 400+400+50 (roleplay) +40 (interaction) x4 x10% = 356
	Eban: 400+400+50 (roleplay) +50 (interaction) x4 x10% = 360​
Second Part, Traveling to Benzon (20%)
"Running is the Brave Thing to Do"
	Sinvric: 400+350+50 (roleplay) +50 (smarts) x120% (hard) x20% x4 = 816
	Gaubond: 400+350+50 (roleplay) +30 (interaction) x120% (hard) x20% x4 =  797
	Spike: 400+350+50 (roleplay) x120% (hard) x20% x4 = 768
	Eban: 400+350+50 (roleplay) +50 (interaction) +20 (smarts) x120% (hard)  x 20% x4 = 835
	Shivan: 400+350+50 (roleplay) +10 (interaction) x120% x20% x4 = 778​
Third Part, Getting to Benzon and delivering the Message (40%)
"Priests and Demons"
	Sinvric: 400 (+30 pelo resgate do Cedric)+400+60 (roleplay) +40 (idea,  capturing the invisible) +10 (interaction) x40% x4 = 1504
	Gaubond: 400+400+50 (roleplay) +70 (interaction, Giant guard, Medicine  Academy, father Lorego) x40% x4 = 1472
	Spike: 400+400+30 (roleplay) +30 (interaction) +10 (smarts) x40% x4 =  1392
	Eban: 400 (+40 pelo resgate do Cedric)+400+30 (roleplay) +60  (interaction, Temple visits, farmer, father Lorego) +30 (heroics) x40% x4 = 1536
	Shivan: 400+400+20 (roleplay) +30 (interaction) +10 (heroics, unplayed  rescue of Cedric) x40% x4 = 1376​
Fourth Part, Planning to leave Benzon and getting halfway through (20%)
"Hounded"
	Sinvric: 390+400+30 (roleplay) +20 (interaction) x20% x4 = 672
	Gaubond: 390+400+30 (roleplay) +40 (interaction) x20% x4 = 688
	Spike: 390+400+40 (roleplay) +30 (interaction) x20% x4 = 688
	Eban: 390+400+30 (roleplay) +40 (interaction) x20% x4 = 688
	Shivan: 390+400+30 (roleplay) +40 (interaction) +50 (smarts, final  option for father Lorego) x20% x4 = 728​


----------



## Alexandre (Aug 4, 2004)

there is no place like home


----------



## infax (Aug 11, 2004)

*XP awards for the last part of the 2nd Adventure*

Fifth Part, Arrival at Bastillar (10%)
"Bright Light of Revelation"
*Sinvric*: 400+500+50 (roleplay) +40 (interaction, planning) +125% (tough) +10% x4 = 496
*Gaubond*: 400+500+70 (roleplay) +50 (interaction, council) +125% (tough) +10% x4 = 552
*Spike*: 400+500+70 (roleplay) +80 (interaction, Lorego, planning) +50 (smarts,saving Sinvric and Shivan) +125% 

(tough) +10% = 552
*Eban*: 400+500+50 (roleplay) + 90 (interaction, planning, council) +125% +10% x4 = 520
*Shivan*: 400+500+50 (roleplay) + 60 (interaction, planning, Lorego) +125% +10% x4 = 504​


----------



## infax (Aug 11, 2004)

*XP totals for the Year 1001*

Year 1001, God witnesses the Wheel

*Sinvric*: 348+816+1504+672+496=3164
*Gaubond*: 356+797+1472+688+552=3865
*Spike*: 356+768+1392+688+552=3756
*Eban*: 360+835+1536+688+520=3939
*Shivan*: 778+1376+728+504=3386​


----------



## infax (Aug 11, 2004)

As I was told some characters aren't adding up their XP, here goes a complete rundown:

*Eban*: (Level 3 base) 3000+ (1st adventure award) 3346+ (2nd adventure award) 3939 = 10285 (5th level)
*Gaubond*: (Level 3 base) 3000+ (1st adventure award) 3529+ (2nd adventure award) 3865 = 10394 (5th level)
*Shivan*: (Level 3 base) 3000+ (1st adventure award) 0+ (2nd adventure award) 3386 = 6386 (4th level)
*Sinvric*: (Level 3 base) 3000+ (1st adventure award) 0+ (2nd adventure award) 3164 = 6164 (4th level)
*Spike*: (Level 3 base) 3000+ (1st adventure award) 3332+ (2nd adventure award) 3756 = 10088 (5th level)​


----------



## Alexandre (Aug 11, 2004)

My first question is how the year end, in politic basis?
How about Lorego he will return to bezon? When he does i am going with him to pay for my crime! I hope to survive lord Aaron wrath, if possible with Lorego help?
Their is any kind of money compesation, for the last mission? I will ask Guiar for this favor?
If i am aloud to keep the long sword, i will sell it!
Can i get a new iten table for this new came adventure?
For spike please add 550 gold for the mithril shirt!


----------



## infax (Aug 12, 2004)

*News for Year 1001*

** The name of the Nomad from Camp Bright Mind is Jarrich. Jarrich's aide, the Tanarukk Grinourgh claims to be a general of the Horde. Grinourgh affirms that if he is set free, the Horde will not come to Bastillar for awhile.

** Father Lorego kidnapped
Traveling merchants now free to reach Benzon come back with astounding news: Father Lorego is said to have been kidnapped by Bastillar terrorists. The Second Prelate of Benzon, Nathaniel, is organizing a military strike of Aaroon people to go to Bastillar and free the Holy Father.​** End of the Siege on Bastillar
With the shining of the second Whitelight the siege to Bastillar was over. Most of the troops of Camp Bright Mind were captured and led to the dungeons of the Jewel of the Earthblood. Later information revealed that the Dark Lord coming to Bastillar made his ship turn around and went back to the east. The Dark Lord would have come to Benzon after one extra month.​** The general of Camp Bright Mind, the Attach Mulbalarar fled after the Whitelight, was pursued and taken down. He died while trying to flee and was not taken prisoner.

More news to come...


----------



## infax (Aug 12, 2004)

*Fresh news*

** Roads are finally free
After the routing of Camp Bright Mind, the roadblocks were removed and travelers and merchants were once more able to enter and leave Bastillar. Most travelers went to Razulan and Benzon, the largest cities near Bastillar. Guildmasters also sent word of their newfound freedom to Chapter Houses of various guilds: Jewelers (at Paualar), Smiths (at Marsha), Alchemists (at Chaun), Weavers (at Darzil, in Enos), Clockworkers (at Corben, in Uronos).​** Emptying of Wall-o-Beyond
For reasons unknown, most of the contingent of Fort Wall-o-Beyond was moved to Benzon. Aaroon and the Church received them cordially. Only a skeletal crew remains at the Fort (less than 200 men), however, the stronghold remains nigh-unnassailable. Any movement against Wall-o-Beyond would be swiftly dealt with by forces moving from nearby Benzon.​** Blood in the Water
The destruction of Bright Mind resulted in many prisoners, but some creatures were simply impossible to deal with. Many creatures appeared floating in the water on that summer afternoon of Man's victory, most of them, unable to live on land and impossible to be taken prisoner alive to Bastillar's dungeons. The most fearsome and dangerous seemed to be three aboleth. They were pierced to their aberrant heart before coming back to consciousness and the bodies burned on the terrain where once stood Camp Bright Mind.​** Mind Fire and the Wheel
Rotugom and Guiar are very concerned with the members of the Nightwolf Pack. It is very likely that, within the year, the Mind Fire will have a solid description of the holder of the Wheel and his entourage. It should not be too hard for the Seers and Nomads of the Illithid to find them and organize a teleportation strike to assassinate the adventurers. Rotugom is doing research to protect the adventurers as best as he can, however he fears it may not be enough.​** Guard's Captain
The Guard of Bastillar has yet a new captain: Allaros of House Ildrecott, Purple Knight and Justicar of the Church. The man is experienced and seems to be the most indicated to that position. Allaros had been approached twice before, already, to step up to the office and had declined as the Church was steering away from politics. Now that the Church seems reconciled with the rebellion and the temples seem well protected enough without his presence, the youngest heir to House Ildrecott has accepted to take the charge.​** Dragon Sighting
Fisherman Tovallis from Pantros affirms to have seen a huge beast circling a way off Bastillar in the first morning of winter. Two guards over northeastern the city walls affirm the same thing, but Tovallis seems to have been the one closest to the apparition. The fisherman states that he had metal red scales and a glimmer of blue to his eyes.​** Spies in the Woods
Despite the end of the Siege, Bastillar seems yet to have enemies close to the walls. People are disappearing repeatedly outside the walls and lumberjack crews are instructed only leave the protection of the walls in large groups and with the supervision of a token city guard contingent. The coucil suspects their are Mind Fire spies or deserters in the woods.​** Cult of Evil
In a time like now it seems ridiculous to still have people thinking of themselves over Humanity. Nonetheless, Justicar Allaros, in his first trimester as Guard Captain has discovered and arrested the members of two cults to the Destruction Aspect of God. As everyone knows, the worship to the Destruction Aspect is forbidden outside of the most holy of Monasteries. The Church does not condone those cults and recommends that any that look for justice or reparation talk to Father Suurgrino in the Barjeh Temple of Bastillar.​


----------



## infax (Aug 12, 2004)

*Promises and Requests*

Before we play again, I have to present the list of available magical items for the coming year. Also, I want to present the calendar (days of the month and months of the year) for the Shaaradir (the game's world).

Once I have that presented, I will ask of each player to give the character's birthday and year of birth.

You are welcome to present any further requests and suggestions.


----------



## infax (Aug 12, 2004)

*Answering Alexandre*

- Politics (you saw the previous posts)
- Father Lorego: As you read, Father Lorego is currently unable to return to Benzon. The citizens thinks he was kidnapped and the Mind Fire are occupying Benzon in force. Father Lorego is sitll unsure whether Nathaniel betrayed him or whether he is being controlled by the Mind Fire.
- Money: I'm still in debt as for monetary compensation for the mission. Mostly you will have the items recovered with the Nomad and Grinourgh. Also, as Greencoins is found charged of treason (their was a psionic spy at her house), you should receive part of her belongings.
- The Sword: You seemed very intent on returning it, so it seems a little strange that you suddenly want to sell it. You could, but people in Bastillar heard you saying you wanted to return it to the Church.
- Magical Items: I wish to post the new item table till friday.


----------



## Alexandre (Aug 12, 2004)

Alexandre;
sorry, about that infax, i mean the sword trouble, i will retrun it to the church, that was a moment of weakness, because i have lost everthing and one addicional 550 gp for a mithril chain shirt i never use, but thats is all right.
Whem i write the preview mensage i was thinking i jumping into bodys for loot and that is something i dont see my self doing from this thought came the ideia of selling the sword, but i am sorry really.
Eban resolutions;
by his faith eban thinks that he has being safe from the power of wheel, now that the city is open again at least more oportunist for his freelancer job will came. he is well aware of the dangers that seers and nomads are and again will avoid being out of the city by himself, and as i told you before in the past year i will learn more about the mind fire and his allies, i will begin with the elves that we fight, where is there near settlement and the possibility that them can be also turn sides and aid bastilar in there resistance after all some of them saw father lorego rain fire from the sky, and they now the church is on your side. the news from the other kingdons and how their reactions about the revolution in bastilar.
by being working as boundhunter in town limits i hope to now the Allaros of House Ildrecott better and if possible learn something from his experience. he i think know the mind fire better than we have learn so far, and make a good friendship with him.
I want to now also about the dragon they can be allies or another hidden foe from a new enemy, and i mean people talk now research or something like that.
I will want to know the range of the wheel blast, now that it being used out side and not underground. Who is the leader of the mind fire in chaun.
I will try get married if i can i am about 21 now and is time to start a family someone to follow my foot steps whem i am gone.
I will wait to see the reward to see if can buy some of my stuff back but is i told you before recognition will be better than the gold, but some gold will help for sure.
the character level up psi warrior 5
feat psi talent again
skills ;
mind fire +1(2)
mind fire lanquange 1(2)


----------



## infax (Aug 12, 2004)

*Answers for Alexandre and OTHERS*

Good to know the stats for your newe level.

No problem with the sword stuff. Let's leave at that.

Once again, there is not too much trouble to learn new stuff about the Mind Fire. If you have some specific questions, you can even send them to me now and I will try to answer a couple of them.

The elves near Bastillar are from the eastern elven kingdom of Laassashael, deep in the forest to the northwest of Bastillar. Their kingdom was once vast and is very ancient. The humans only trust peace with them 700 years ago and after that, a couple of extra skirmishes served to keep the blood boiling. The Aaroon family, of Benzon took the Kingcat Woods, to the north of Benzon, from the elves only some 150 years ago.

To turn them to the rebellion would take a lot of work, the elven kingdoms are also completely dominated by the Mind Fire, and the elven Queen certainly holds more than one powerful Illithid counselor. The elves have, indeed, joined the true faith, but they have always been casual practioners (as they were of their own gods in the past).

About the other kingdoms I will post more in the near future.

Once I get home, I will check how much information you can gather about Dragons. It will also influence who you will talk to in the city. Keep in mind, anyway, that no more than two centuries ago, dragons were crushing human, elven and dwarven kingdoms to conquer all lands in the Shaaradir as they did to the distant island of Teshell, to the north. [Teshell is also likely to be the homeland of Sinvric, the Druid]

Allaros can be a good companion, is open and friendly. But he is overburdened with his duties in the city. I will check your tact and speech skills once I'm home to see if you can establish some friendship with him. Anyways, what he knows about the Mind Fire - having been a Paladin of the Church of Bastillar most of his life - is mostly how they behaved in the temples and sometimes in justice courts. Usually, they were very strict in their examination of Church practices. Impartial and ruthless in justice courts.

The wheel has a blast of approximately 16km in every direction. It could be seen over the head of patrolmen close to Wall-o-Beyond and it was seen way over Pantros, but not at Razulan.

The leader of the Mind Fire in Chaun is Karvanaghar, High Counselor to the King. A mindflayer, slave trader, wizard and alchemist. He is said to attend to every event in court, to be very polite and charming at times. Karvanaghar speeks most dialects of the Human kingdoms and was a honored guest both at Dal-Krarg and Laasashael. The High Counselor to the King was also present at the battle with the last Dragon and participated in the "Turning of Aelos".

Well, I believe you can get maried. You are mostly regarded as heroes, right now, and most mothers would be glad to tie a daughter to any of you in Bastillar. We can talk more about this later.

Guiar, can surely lend you some basic equipment. The Church can be convinced to reward your efforts and Suurgrino would be more than happy to gift you with some gold. I will post exact amounts shortly.

Finally, Rotugom is very insistent that it is not only staying in town that you need but to get properly warded and shielded. Their are a couple of places safe in Bastillar, but mostly he will want you to sleep at the Great Temple or at his tower for the first few months. Guiar would rather see you in permanent motion, but initially he gives in to Rotugom requests.


----------



## Alexandre (Aug 13, 2004)

first question about mind fire,

how there supplie lines work? 
Their is a mind fire army at chaun with several comanders and i belive so far one general a dark lord, if all where defeted and years to came from where the back up force will came?
the mind fire came from another plane what is the reason they have came to this world?
the mind fire have natural enemys in their home plane?
the mind fire army in chaun have how many soldiers at his powers?
the mind fire army has how many exotic creatures in chaun forces?
the dark lord ask for more fire power to the other kingdows around chaun as a support for his recent losts?

destiny at hand

what is the next move from here?
where do we go?
what we have to do?

question about the wheel

the mind fire lanquange is all over the will now that i have learned the languange i would like to now what is it?

talking and learning with lorego

what he is thinking about benzon status?
what he could teach me about the high prelade "PAPA", remember i am still asking about the vision.

i will marry i try to find a nice girl if i could get a bard wife i will be more than happy and i mean a bard as a storytellers and not the real adv class ok, thats is all i want so one more npc for you!
i never did this before so help me ok!

learning about dragons

i now that are few dragons on the world and all of them are high power so i will try to learn more tales about then after  there fall and how they fall from power?


----------



## infax (Aug 16, 2004)

*Rewards for Year 1001*

Of that fateful day of the years 1001, as the Whitelight shone once more over Bastillar and as the source of that incredible power was revealed to the World in the Hands of Gaubond and by the voice of Eban Open Mind of the Nightwolf Pack, the adventurers of the Guild reaped many richesses. Of those, the most representative are presented in the following list:​** From Grinourgh, of Camp Bright Mind, field commander of Jarrich the Nomad, several weapons could be recovered:
Helltouch - Flaming +1 Longsword [8'315gp]
	Wraithcleaver - Ghost Touch +1 Longsword [8'315gp]
	Moontalon - Silver Longsword [405gp]
	Masterwork Longsword (previously a psionic weapon) [315gp]​** After an unknown psion was found clubbered to death by servants at the Greencoins Manor, Urkala Greencoins of the Greencoins Merchant's Guild was found guilty of high treachery to Bastillar and the Free Humanity. She was sentenced to death and her belongings returned to the State and the Church. Part of the spoils of Greencoins Manor was turned over to the ones that found out about the treacherous plan, the Nightwolf Pack received a large amount of rewards and 20% of the spoils was offered to its most active members:
Reaver's Wall - Arrow Catching +2 Heavy Steel Shield [9'170gp]
	3 Talons - +1 longswords [6'000gp]
	Jewelry - Gold chains, Silver and brass torcs, silver earrings [1'000gp]
	Jewelry - Gold earring with a ruby [320gp]
	Goods - 90 square meters of Mulbaran silk [240gp]
	Goods - diamond [200gp]
	Goods - rubies [200gp]
	Goods - gold dust [100gp]​----
	The wealth of these gains sum up a total of 34'580 gold pieces in the Year 1001. Their is, however, the matter of trading out those goods, many of them too expensive to be acquired by any in the City. If they could be equally divided by all members of the Benzon campaign would result in 6'916 gold pieces to each adventurer.
----
** Additionally, Second Prelate Suurgrino insists in offering to reimburse Eban Open Mind for part of his lossess (a Full Plate armor from the Churche's vaults or a medium armor and any mundane weapons he would require).


----------



## infax (Aug 16, 2004)

*No contact over ICQ*

I'm said to announce to you all that I am without computer for the moment.
Thus I will be unable to contact any of you over ICQ.
If you could keep in touch over e-mail (infax01, the e-mail is over at yahoo.com) or through these boards I would greatly appreciate it.

I would also greatly appreciate if any details regarding the year spent before the next adventure could be set BEFORE next game. I would like to come to the next session without having to care for any of those issues and getting as soon as possible into the new adventure.


----------



## infax (Aug 16, 2004)

About Mind Fire:
Eban has no clear idea how their supply lines work. The Mind Fire don't have a marching army presently, they are not sieging anymore cities. If they are still at war it is on a plane beyond this one. Giving this, they don't require regular supply lines. Most stationed guarrisons are supplied by nearby villages and farms. Rare items like quality weapons, magical items and psionic supplies are gotten by irregular supply trains that may course through any of the major roads of any of the kingdoms.

The Mind Fire secured most of the continent of Shaaradir and there are few regions they have to avoid crossing. Still, the Land of Twelve Horrors blocks inland travel to the southwest of Chaun and supplies from that area comes by ship over the northern Ocean.

The Desert of Whispering Souls and the Red Sands Desert also pose hard obstacles to inland travel to the northeast of Chaun, and most trade with the eastern nations is done either over the southeast of the Frozen Ring.​Mind Fire presence at Chaun:
Chaun is both the name of a kingdom and the name of its capital city. There appears to be no Dark Lord in Chaun (either the city or the kingdom).

The Mind Fire army in the kingdom of Chaun in divided into several Divisions, each approximately 100 men strong. Each division answers to a War Marshall. War Marshalls answer to Battle Lords (each being responsible to 1 to 10 War Marshalls). War Marshalls have to answer to Bulbs (or Commanders).

On the kingdom of Chaun their are 2 Battle Lords and an unknown number of War Marshalls. As far as your character knows, there are no Bulbs in Chaun.

The Mind Fire have conquered and annexed all kingdoms around Chaun with the exception of the Land of Twelve Horrors. Mind Fires allies from Laassashael, the Sand Tribes, the Northern Giant Holdings, the Halls of Dal-Krarg and other nearby allies would come to aid. That's the most obvious allies the Mind Fire in Chaun would call to. There are also more distant allies, the Illithid City and allies from beyond this plane.

You are unaware of the exact number of Mind Fire soldiers at Chaun. The Chaun's local Human militia should count a little over 500 men and an extra 50 special troops (wizards, cavaliers, flying units, etc.) and that is without counting the Church's strength in Chaun (that should account for another 300 men and 50 special troops).

You don't know of the exotic creatures in Chaun serving the Mind Fire. Their are at least 3 Illithid there for sure.​Mind Fire Origin:

It is not clear why the Mind Fire came to this world. It appears they have conquered several other planes before coming to this one, but their purpose seems inescrutable.

If the Mind Fire had enemies in the planes they came from before arriving at the Shaaradir and Chaun, it seems they mercilessly crushed them. They are waging a war currently against an unknown enemy in a plane beyond this one. You are aware that at times they recruit warriors from this plane to go fight their battles somewhere in the Realms Beyond. You are unable to locate any warrior that went to such a campaign and came back in Bastillar.​About a Dark Lord:

The amount of information available to your informants in Bastillar about the Dark Lord's whereabouts is limited to the fact that he flew east. Presumably he returned to the Lostlight (the Illithid City) or to some other battle site. The Dark Lord doesn't appear to have lost any troops at Bastillar. The soldiers at Camp Bright Mind were forces mainly from Wall-o-Beyond and a handful troops from Razulan.​Destiny:

Things are still somewhat uncertain on what will be asked of you after this point. Guiar wishes to have you leaving Bastillar as soon as possible, but a scant 3 months before the Wheel recharges Rotugom has yet to complete his studies on wards for the Nightwolf Pack.​Mind Fire language:

I will have to leave that for a later occasion. Tomorrow I hope. (I should post some form of calendar, the info about the Diviner from Pantros, the tasks the Guild asks of the group and at least the name of your spouse)​
Lorego, the Church and Benzon:

Father Lorego is very sad with the events at Benzon. He fears he has either been betrayed or that Nathaniel is being controlled by the Mind Fire. He didn't intend to appear kidnapped at all when he left Benzon and he is presently forced to remain in Bastillar rather than return to his flock at the Old City of the West - Benzon. Prelate Lorego doesn't seem to appreciate your insistance about the _communion_ at all. He speaks of the High Molos (the highest dignitary of the Church in the Shaaradir and all lands of Humanity) as a very spiritual and wise person. He knew the High Molos in person but never speaks of him by his name but rather as His Holliness, or His Voice. He states, once more, you should deepen yourself in the understanding of the Lord's commandments before you think of looking for the High Molos. You know next to nothing about the religion and ecclesiastic teachings.​Dragons:

Dragons are immensely powerful creatures that conquered the northmost elven kingdom, Nassalarass in the distant island Teshell, two centuries before the coming of the Mind Fire. They waited next to a century before flying south and destroying the Serpens - a cruel people that was enslaving the kingdoms of Humans and Elfs in the northern Shaaradir. They left intendants as they retired for a century to rule the conquered lands (including Chaun). Dragons were suddenly brought back to activity when the Illithid came and start taking over the lands they had under control. The Mind Fire army and the great dragon Wermeeleetag clashed at the last year of the war for dominion at the Thunder Peaks. The dragon was defeated, captured, and made into a slave. Wermeeleetag serves the Mindflayer ruling over the kingdom of Enos.

Many people in the Shaaradir think of Dragons as divine protectors of Humanity. They think they came to free the people from the rule of the Serpens and then battled for Humanity against the Mind Fire. Allaros, the current captain of the guard at Bastillar thinks highly of dragons. He knows they are not divine creatures as he is very schooled in the ways of the Church but he certainly thinks of them as valuable allies against the Illithid legions.​


----------



## Alexandre (Aug 17, 2004)

this among of money is for selling all itens right, i think maybe some of my party members will require some of the itens, so if you can pass the list over email or phone.
to surgrino, i can´t this reward of you surgrino, i mean no disrespect but if you could honor me and change this worlderfull gift for a favor, that you perform the ritual of marrige betwin me and Estelar a local bard in the begining of the winter i will be most happy.
Estelar is a simple woman she lives in bastilar for a long time his elven blood line is almost at end and her half-elf traits are almost fadding with the time, she has a long dark hair, and she quiet small for her kin, her skin is almost pink
and she is quiet a cache.
We meat at the tavern Botton Fortune she approach me to learn more about the events that happen whem gaunbound used the wheel outside the wall, tell her quit a tale about that and other tales about traveling and stuff this encounter last for many night, and one night in especial whem me and spike whore leading her home, with a half-ork push i kiss her for the first time from there we constant see with other she even help me with party of my research about dragons, and for long nights i wacth her performaces at Botton Fortune, so one night i ask her about guetting married and she said hes, so later this same evenning i ask her father that agreed with the proposal.
I invite the hole night wolf pack for the ceremony, invite spike to be my best man at the weeding,  invite Lorego to speak some words, invite surgrino to give us the church blessings, invite allaros, invite the house courage representant , rotugon and some friends from town and member of the guard

spending money :

550 gold to spike
600 gold weeding party
if you agree that the previews list is counting
if we sell all what i belive it wont happen but with my share of the 6916 gp
buy full plate +1 2650
buy traveler kit( backapack, bedroll, rope with nots , waterskin, wet stone, oil 3, latern hooded, 2 cure light wounds potions, 2 lesser restoration ) total + 450 gold
two handed sword *plus ok que der
large shield* plus ok que der
warhammer* plus ok que der
the rest go to vault safe 300 gold for my wife for the time i am not at home
and 50 gold travel money.

wainting for the replys on my question and if is ok the married tale


----------



## infax (Aug 17, 2004)

*Happy Marriage*

Money:
The values presented in the earlier post (34'580gp) represents how much the whole possessions are worth. It is likely you would never be able to sell all that for that much money, specially since most people in Bastillar can't afford those items.

I will consider what you wrote on post #50 as a "desired result" if you are able to get that much money. In case the group doesn't manage to get that enough money for your purchases I will consider the first ones more important than the later items.

You probably don't spend 600gp on the wedding party. The wedding of a king would cost anywhere from 1'000gp to 10'000gp but it would involve hundreds of people a great variety of exotic meals and festivities lasting at least a couple of days. For an impressive party with as much as 100 guests, very good food and music for 6 hours, you would spend 300gp - that is what I recommend you spend.​Marriage:

Suurgrino certainly accepts your request for the performance of the marriage. He feels honored and complies happily to the demand. Estelar and Eban are invited to celebrate their union at the Heavenly Garden, the temple where Suurgrino usually performs his rituals. The married couple is renamed and receive each a second, marriage True Name if they so desire (the most traditional ritual). The ceremony would be performed on the first day of winter then, the night of the first snow.

It is a lush ceremony to which most of the Nightwolf Pack attends, as well as important dignitaries like father Lorego, Guiar, Allaros, Kajel of House Courage, Danair and Smar from the Guard, Harman representing Rotugom and the inkeeper of the Bottom Fortune. The Last Rebel Wizard is conspicuously absent but Harman transmits his most sincere vows of happiness.

After the ceremony and the party, when the married couple goes to their new home, the entrance has been decorated with flowers from the common folk of Bastillar, the door and the windows warded with powerful runes by the Abjurer and a stack of presents waits them from various important guildmasters of the city. In particular, the Shipwrights Guild has paid for the service of servants for 5 years and Guiar has offered you and your wife two magnificient horses - having observed you training to improve your riding skills over the past months.​
About Estelar:
Older than she looks, wiser than expected, but fresh and joyful from her choices in life. She likes the lute, the flute and storytelling. She wishes she was better at dancing - and still, her dancing skills leave most people at the Bottom Fortune breathless. She tells that her father lived a peaceful life in a village protected by a dragon until the coming of the Mindflayers and seems to see Dragons as great protectors of the people. She often makes jokes about Eban's seriousness but never questions his decisions when it seems to be stemming from the Brand on his forehead. The Brand seems to disturb her a little and she did ask once, how it had come to be, but doesn't seem to disaprove of it. She was very pleased with the marriage, got her nephew to perform the music during the party. She wishes to get a child before she is too old to bear children. She is Estelar Open Mind.​
There is no Full Plate +1.

I will have to see what kind of magical weapons are available. Anyways, we also have to know of how much money Eban may dispose.


----------



## infax (Aug 18, 2004)

*More updates for Year 1001*

Inscriptions on the Wheel:
Forged in the Half-Light to fight Darkness.
Wrought to destroy the Moaning's agents.
A power to snuff all power.
A might to conquer all might.

Light as a Weapon.
Light as a Protector.
Light to be adored.
Light to be feared.

Power from the Lights within the Dark.
Power greater than anythign there is to come.
Power over Darkness.
Power is mine.​
Calendar:

The Year has 369 days. It has 72 weeks of 5 days each. It has 9 extra days usually reserved to great activities involving the whole of the community.

Most people only mark their birthdays by the part of the "day" (e.g. Early Morning) they were born, some remember the week (e.g. the 2nd week of Late Day) and a very few remember the day of the week (e.g. the second day of the first week of Late Night).

Anyways, villages usually organize a single celebration for all people born in a given part of the "day", so their are 8 official birthday celebrations per year and no more.

I would very much like to know the birthday of each character in the story.

** Daybreak - 1st Day of the Year - Time of renewal
** Spring Morning
>> Spring Morning (Early Morning) - 1st week
>> Spring Morning (Early Morning) - 2nd week
>> Spring Morning (Early Morning) - 3rd week
>> Spring Morning (Early Morning) - 4th week
>> Spring Morning (Early Morning) - 5th week
>> Spring Morning (Early Morning) - 6th week
>> Spring Morning (Early Morning) - 7th week
>> Spring Morning (Early Morning) - 8th week
>> Spring Morning (Early Morning) - 9th week
** Fast Break - 47th day of the Year - Day of fasting, night of feasting
>> Spring Morning (Late Morning) - 1st week
>> Spring Morning (Late Morning) - 2nd week
>> Spring Morning (Late Morning) - 3rd week
>> Spring Morning (Late Morning) - 4th week
>> Spring Morning (Late Morning) - 5th week
>> Spring Morning (Late Morning) - 6th week
>> Spring Morning (Late Morning) - 7th week
>> Spring Morning (Late Morning) - 8th week
>> Spring Morning (Late Morning) - 9th week
** Day of Arrival - 93rd day of the Year - Celebration of the coming of the Eclypse Gate, praise to God
>> Summer Day (Early Day) - 1st week
>> Summer Day (Early Day) - 2nd week
>> Summer Day (Early Day) - 3rd week
>> Summer Day (Early Day) - 4th week
>> Summer Day (Early Day) - 5th week
>> Summer Day (Early Day) - 6th week
>> Summer Day (Early Day) - 7th week
>> Summer Day (Early Day) - 8th week
>> Summer Day (Early Day) - 9th week
** Zenith - 139th day of the Year - Longest day of the Year - Day of long labor, night of celebration
>> Summer Day (Late Day) - 1st week
>> Summer Day (Late Day) - 2nd week
>> Summer Day (Late Day) - 3rd week
>> Summer Day (Late Day) - 4th week
>> Summer Day (Late Day) - 5th week
>> Summer Day (Late Day) - 6th week
>> Summer Day (Late Day) - 7th week
>> Summer Day (Late Day) - 8th week
>> Summer Day (Late Day) - 9th week
** First Harvest - 185th day of the Year - Grains are harvested - A celebration with fruit pies and breads is held at most villages. Large cities commemorate the Craft Guilds
>> Autumn Evening (Early Evening) - 1st week
>> Autumn Evening (Early Evening) - 2nd week
>> Autumn Evening (Early Evening) - 3rd week
>> Autumn Evening (Early Evening) - 4th week
>> Autumn Evening (Early Evening) - 5th week
>> Autumn Evening (Early Evening) - 6th week
>> Autumn Evening (Early Evening) - 7th week
>> Autumn Evening (Early Evening) - 8th week
>> Autumn Evening (Early Evening) - 9th week
** Nightcome - 231st day of the Year - Day of Remembrance - At night the dead are satiated (celebration varies according to region. At Chaun it is a night of grim festivities)
>> Autumn Evening (Late Evening) - 1st week
>> Autumn Evening (Late Evening) - 2nd week
>> Autumn Evening (Late Evening) - 3rd week
>> Autumn Evening (Late Evening) - 4th week
>> Autumn Evening (Late Evening) - 5th week
>> Autumn Evening (Late Evening) - 6th week
>> Autumn Evening (Late Evening) - 7th week
>> Autumn Evening (Late Evening) - 8th week
>> Autumn Evening (Late Evening) - 9th week
** Second Harvest - 277th day of the Year - Wine and the slaughtering of animals is celebrated at this year to hold well the winter - Wine is shared and in some places things become a little less than respectful - the Church frowns on this day and is trying to make it the Day of Worship
>> Winter Night (Early Night) - 1st week
>> Winter Night (Early Night) - 2nd week
>> Winter Night (Early Night) - 3rd week
>> Winter Night (Early Night) - 4th week
>> Winter Night (Early Night) - 5th week
>> Winter Night (Early Night) - 6th week
>> Winter Night (Early Night) - 7th week
>> Winter Night (Early Night) - 8th week
>> Winter Night (Early Night) - 9th week
** Midnight - 323rd day of the Year - Night of tales - Most villages celebrate this with a night of fantastic tales, paying troubadours and minstrels to tell stories, sing ballands and recount epics - Large cities and nobles usually hold a ball and marry their children at this day
>> Winter Night (Late Night) - 1st week
>> Winter Night (Late Night) - 2nd week
>> Winter Night (Late Night) - 3rd week
>> Winter Night (Late Night) - 4th week
>> Winter Night (Late Night) - 5th week
>> Winter Night (Late Night) - 6th week
>> Winter Night (Late Night) - 7th week
>> Winter Night (Late Night) - 8th week
>> Winter Night (Late Night) - 9th week
** Night of Magic - 369th day of the Year - Night of the Green Moon (yes, it does turn green) - Adopted from the elves - celebration with many kinds of magic​Fargus, the Unblinking, Announcer of Desolation, the Augur from Pantros:

Fargus is the Diviner Rotugom asked the Nightwolf Pack to reach at Pantros. After the Second Whitelight, it was an easy task to get in touch with Fargus - the roads weren't blocked anymore and reaching Pantros required a very short trip (some hours on boat, half a day on horse). It is likely that some of the adventurers from the Guild went to the village and invited the Wizard to come to Bastillar and he accepted in earnest. Fargus had been studying the Whitelight for some time and was very pleased to lear it was a magical item in possession of people trusted by his old fellow Rotugom.

Fargus is an obese man on his late fifties. He wears white robes and sandals most of the time. Fargus has an ugly burned mark over a patch on the right side of his face and only sees with one eye. A red garnet gem has replaced the left eye and at times it blazes with internal golden sparks. Fargus seems to be easy going and friendly. He spent ten years working for the Mind Fire and retired a couple of years ago. He was forbidden to practice magic and had to destroy his grimoire, his annotations and sell his research material. He worked from Molaram, a village to the north of Razulan where he still has a small cache of hidden items and anotations. Fargus would greatly appreciate returning to activity, he loans some books from Rotugom and is set to research some of his spells again.

Fargus tells the members of the Nightwolf Pack that if they could retrieve his material on the small tower on an island on the Gurgar River he would greatly appreciate it. He had a couple of projects he hopes would be of interest to any adventurer.

Rotugom is initially quite upset with finding out Fargus worked for the enemy, and more so when the Augur comes to Bastillar without his grimoire. Rotugom ends up forgiving Fargus after all and they soon start working together. Rotugom has three main projects with Fargus: making projects to open a Tower of Arcane learning in Bastillar so there would be mages coming to the city to learn; studying the wheel and ways to protect it from scrying (Fargus would have been of great aid on this if he had his spells, still his arcane knowledge on the ways of divination is deep and vast); and, finally, to find Nurion, the Necromancer, the man that studied with them on the Oathboudn Arcane Academy southeast of Chaun and that didn't seem to be present at Benzon as expected. Strangely, as time passes, Rotugom seems more and more concerned with the wereabouts of Nurion.​
That will be all for tonight folks. I'm still missing the jobs the guild asks of you during the year (I missed that for year 1000 till the end...  ). Hope to have that up tomorrow - perhaps with the available magical items for this year. On magical items, keep in mind that it will be only limited modifications on what was available the previous year.


----------



## Alexandre (Aug 18, 2004)

born Midnight - 323rd day of the Year - Night of tales - Most villages celebrate this with a night of fantastic tales, paying troubadours and minstrels to tell stories, sing ballands and recount epics - Large cities and nobles usually hold a ball and marry their children at this day- ok


----------



## Carlos Neto (Aug 18, 2004)

Autumn Evening (Early Evening) - 4th week

Decidido isso, Gaubond passou a maioria do seu tempo estudando os Dogmas da religião. Ele sabe que nunca se tornará um clerigo, muito menos um paladino (porta com orgulho a tatuagem de chaotic) mas quero saber se ele já ouviu falar dos Holy Liberators.... É um sério caminho a se seguir se for permitido.

Ele está disposto a acreditar que a roda realmente foi coisa de Deus, e que está nas mãos dele por um propósito.

Sobre os itens e dinheiro acho complicado ter qualquer decisão antes do próximo jogo (já que o pessoal tem de estar reunido para decidir quem fica com o que) mas no passar do ano eu gostaria de saber se Rotugon e ou Surgrino poderiam encantar Shedder com o poder do fogo (assim como a Helltouch encontrada)

Gostaria de saber como está o Prelado em relação a Rotugon, já que ele tinha dívidas com a igreja.

respondidas essas perguntas eu posto mais, valeu.


----------



## infax (Aug 18, 2004)

*A new hatch of answers*

First to clear a point:
I would also like to know the *year* each character was born at. Keep in mind the game started on year 1000 at the celebration of the 1000th year of the coming of Humans through the Eclypse Gate. What age where you at year 1000? Please indicate the year you were born at.​
Learning the dogmas of the Church:
* Will you be taking at least one rank in religion?

Liberators and Paladins of Chaos:
Certainly Gaubond has heard about Holy Liberators. They are infrequent figures and are not usually found in Temples but they are known and respected. Many a terrorist group claims to be led by a Holy Liberator, but if Gaubond takes ranks in religion, he knows it can't be true for all rebels since many practice acts of butchery unacceptable to such holy men. Holy Liberators aren't the only chaotic paladins around, Paladins of Freedom (as seen in Unearthed Arcana, variant paladins) are known to exist in the Shaaradir. As Holy Liberators and Paladin's of Honor, they are affiliated to the Church, though more loosely.​
Suurgrino is also very inclined in believing the Wheel is the work of God, his Will made concrete. Lorego, however, is a little more reticent to accept that thesis.

Items and Money:

I would very much like to know your position on items and money before next game. It will take an awful amount of time to sort that out after we meet. If you think the players won't be able to debate what to do about the spoils, it would be nice if each of you posted at least what you "intended" to do if things went the way you wanted. So, you could tell me you would like to buy a new sword or a cloak to substitute the one you sold to get the sword. And later, if you didn't have the money, you wouldn't have the cloak.​
The Priest and the Wizard:
Prelate Sibaro doesn't like Rotugom. It is clear everytime they meet. Rotugom doesn't seem to trust Sibaro either, and whenever he can, the Unassailable doesn't attend events Sibaro goes to, and when he has to, Rotugom shows up with a moderately heavy escort.

Lorego hasn't made his mind yet. He tried meeting Rotugom more than once at his tower outside of Bastillar, but Rotugom always claims to be too busy to receive the Prelate of Benzon.​


----------



## Carlos Neto (Aug 18, 2004)

Bem, eu preciso saber qual a ideda média de um gigante..... comparando com humanos, eu teria uns 24-25 anos.

Sim, vou pegar rank em religion.

Pretendo ficar com uma das espadas ou escudo.... ou os dois, hehe (na verdade encantar minha arma com o poder do fogo em troca da espada).

Gostaria de saber oq foi feito da casa dos Grimcoins...


----------



## infax (Aug 18, 2004)

Of the spoils of the Greencoins Manor in Bastillar an item of great interest would be the Manor itself. It was taken as reward to House Courage. In the months following the finding of the spy at the manor, House Courage emptied the items in the house and locked the place. Inquiries to the representatives of the great house in Bastillar inform any interested buyers that it is expecting definition by the heads of House Courage at Chaun.

Enchanting weapons isn't easily done in Bastillar, only a few enchanters of talent can be found in the city, the Flaming enchantment, however, is a relatively simple one and the enchanter will be more than pleased to do it for you for the standard, Church set, price of 8'000gp. Massaris, the enchanter, won't take a sword as only payment since she could be unable to sell it for a long time and have no reward for her efforts. She may accept magic items for at most half the price of the job. She may accept jewelry. Massaris also cannot take your sword for its standard value. It would have to be for at most 1/2 its market price.

I do not dispose of the data for the Giant's standard age. I will try to post it tomorrow.


----------



## Carlos Neto (Aug 18, 2004)

Tell me more about this enchanter, Massaris... Race?!!? social class, etc, etc.


----------



## infax (Aug 18, 2004)

*Massaris, the Enchanter*

Massaris is a Aaelar (from Mythic races), as most of her kin, she is small (1m03), stockier than a halfling (28kg), broad faced, with golden eyes and thick braids of hazel hair. She would likely seem pretty to Gaubond, but really too small for anything more than a light flirt.

She is empathic and smiles openly to jokes. She was somewhat disturbed by Gaubond's appearance, but quickly assumed a professional behavior. She is of moderate talent, having been working on enchantments for a short time.

Massaris is no wizard. She is completely unable to cast spells, but she learns them and is able to associate them to forging of steel to create magical objects.


----------



## Carlos Neto (Aug 18, 2004)

Oh well, vou ter mais de 3 vezes a altura dela, creio que se torne impossível mesmo.

Bem, vou tentar diplomaticamente que Rotugom e a igreja se aproximem de novo. Ou que a igreja o perdoe ou que Rotugom pague de alguma forma pelo que ele fez.

Existe pré-requisitos para ser Holy Liberator como 5 de diplomacy e 5 de sence motive, eles serão cobrados? Eu não quero fazer o char com o intuito de ser, mas meu objetivo eh aprender sobre eles e me tornar um. Como proceder quanto a mecânica do jogo?


----------



## infax (Aug 18, 2004)

*Holy Liberatio and Prestige*

Nao. Nao devo cobrar pre-requisitos de sistema.
Como mencionei algumas vezes, vou usar o sistema de "Testes" (Unearthed Arcana).

Mas seria bom q vc se aproximasse pelo menos um pouco dos pre-reqs.


----------



## Carlos Neto (Aug 18, 2004)

Se nao me engano, tenho 2 em dip e 2 em sense motive. aqho que o pre-req eh 5.

o outro pre-req eh iron will, e isso eu jah tenho.


----------



## Alexandre (Aug 19, 2004)

@ Eban arrive withj Guiar and three have strongbox one of the new Eban servical worker also now as Jimmy and Chico are helping him as Guiar walks in front of them.@
+Guiar+. my friends in this box are the reward from the city you just save, and a share in the spoils of this war.
+Eban+ Hello , i have bring the items from the my home now and my wife Estelar has help me to evaluete all the goods, for some bizzare reson she told me that the best away to do this is by luck, and i thrust her very much so she give me these strange dices so we let luck descide
#Gaunboud# with his good eye, he looks he dice and for a moment, silence , ok by luck should be fine let chaos rule.
$Spike$ ok, but i choose the red one !!!!
%Shivan% looks suspiciuos around and say what are the dice are you thinking and using ,+Eban+ with a calm voice reply the white one i like clear colors,% with grin in his face shivan %, ok give me the white and may the god curse your luck and leat the pretty one be the first.
*Sinviric* as a man of nature and in his core nature is surprising, i won´t care how the loot is share among us as long it is a fair way for all of us, and remember some of the supplies that we spend in this quest we must recover it.
+ Eban + one moment before the dices fly and fate discovery the there as laws that most be obeyed.
1- who roll the higher number in the dice will begin and so on until is his turn again to choose.
2- those who will sell the itens from these reward for gold your others thinks must offer the iten to us for is fair value that is the church value for males of honor
3- there is no turnning back from your iten once you choose it, it is your and remember the second law.
4- the next loot will be share in the same way with a new other, in this new other the first on this can be the first in the others dice fortune rolls, so the first in this will be last in the others.
5- this law has the valor , honor and if we live long all of will the first, with luck for the others
all agree

with a single voice yes. 
= now infax to this sort the numbers in secret and tell us the result as one choose a iten from the list i will update the list online with this tale if your permission of course, how this work, after you make the sort you will call the winner and tell him to choose a item from
the list and pass him the result from the sort 2,3,4,5 place, and ask him to pass on the news, so the fifth in this list is me i will update the list and call the first with the avalible rescourses left, and by saturday this will be over the game time you will now what we have 
in mind to buy. and so on 
To make the thinks simple sell all that is not magical and we share this money with us, beside the magic itens 
email the iten list for those who are not yeat part of Enworld forum


----------



## Carlos Neto (Aug 19, 2004)

/agree!


----------



## infax (Aug 19, 2004)

*Solving loot problems*

Means of contact:

Eban: online at ENWorld
Gaubond: Online at ENWorld
Sinvric: ? Unknown e-mail
Shivan: ? Unknown e-mail
Spike: (danilo bratelcom) Only seems to answer e-mails on weekends​
As mentioned several times, you usually only get 1/2 the worth of the item and the most expensive items may not be sold. Shivan may be interested in some of the gems.

Why don't I post the whole sequence (PC1, PC3, PC5, PC2...) online?


----------



## Carlos Neto (Aug 19, 2004)

Eh complicado de resolver, todos tem acesso ao forum, mas nao postam ou sei lah oq.

o jeito seria ligar pra eles.


----------



## infax (Aug 19, 2004)

Pablo, Eric, Bernardo and Alexandre devem encontrar-se hj.
Tentarei transmitir as informacoes. Mas no geral tem havido alguma resistencia a resolver problemas do jogo qdo nao se estah na mesa.

Verei o q posso fazer hj.


----------



## infax (Aug 19, 2004)

Majer Giants (the race of Gaubond) are considered adults at 62 years of age.

They are considered of middle age at around 125.

Majer Giants live between 3 and 4 times as much as a human, so the equivalent of a 25 years old Human is a Giant anywhere between 75 and 100 years.

I'm still interested in knowing the year in which Gaubond was born.


----------



## Carlos Neto (Aug 19, 2004)

Ok, Gaubond have 80 years!


----------



## infax (Aug 19, 2004)

*News from Spike*

Spike has a long and eventful year:

As usual, Spike is very pleased to be able to return see his mother. She is well and appreciates, her too, not receiving large sums of money sent by a dead son.

Spike was born on the Night of Magic. (what year?)

The Half-orc fighter has managed to accumulate a tidy sum of gold on the past years and doesn't need to see all those items liquidated for debased metal. He wishes to keep his parts of the spoils on the form of goods rather than money.

Of the goods of the spoil, Spike would has set greedy eyes on Helltouch and Wraithcleaver. At the very least, he intends on keeping one of the Talons - the enchanted swords from House Greencoins.

Greatly pleased with his matchmaking skills, Spikes wishes to grant Eban a wedding gift. He offers either to erase the Chainshirt debt or to pay for the whole of the marrying party.

Deaf to Eban's advises, Spike did venture out without the remainder of the Nightwolf Pack a couple of times before the end of Year 1001. In one of those forays, Spike had an unfortunate encounter with the undead. He saw the life being sucked out of a friend hunting with him by a Wraith. After finding out they were greatly overmatched, the Fighter and his companions had to flee the woods. The touch of the Wraith kept Spike in bed for some days and the scene still haunts him.

Renewed in his intent on learning more about the Restless Dead, Spike dedicated some time to seriously study them. Talking to sages in Bastillar, to one of the Mages and Estelar. Finally, he found out that the person that knows the most about undead in Bastillar is clearly father Lorego, the Holder of the Mists.

The old man has scars from several confrontations with the Undead, he has learned many ways to confront them and tells Spike it was most often his unshakable faith in God and His might that saved him. Lorego mentions a path followed by some very dedicated fighters that are too independent to be tied to a temple to become Paladins, the Favored Souls. Holy men with a wandering soul and a faith wrapped in steel.


----------



## Carlos Neto (Aug 19, 2004)

Infax, gostaria de saber oq está escrito na Shredder!


----------



## Alexandre (Aug 20, 2004)

eban has now 20 years old so he was born in 980 .
about the itens;
i will wont the shield

Infax
I will buy the full plate from the second prelate Surgrino, and i wont to now how much for train a horse?
+return home
+combat
+came whem is call
I wont a sort list of psy warrior new powers and feats!"please"


----------



## Carlos Neto (Aug 20, 2004)

Infax, eu gostaria de tentar conversar com os encantadores de armas, aqueles que fazem itens e tentar convence-los a aderir a Revolução de corpo e alma. Conversar com a igreja para que fosse abaixado o preço para nós, da rebelião... não sei se será possível.
Sobre os itens, eu gostaria de ter a Helltouch ou o escudo.

edti: Conversando com o alexandre ele me disse que na verdade os preços estão lá mais pra manter o equilíbrio do jogo e tal. com o nível da party... eu não sei como eh encarado no mundo.


----------



## infax (Aug 20, 2004)

*Distributing treasure*

The last proposition I got was the following:

* Eban: Reaver's Wall [9'170gp]
* Gaubond: Helltouch [8'315gp]
* Spike: Wraithcleaver [8'315gp]

# Sinvric and Shivan would liquidate the remaining items (gold dust, rubies, diamond, mulbaran silk and jewelry, Moontalon and masterwork sword) to get 1172,5gp in all, or 586,25gp each. There would still be 3 Talons that are hard to sell. The church would offer 2315gp for the three sword or 1/3 of that for a single one.


----------



## Carlos Neto (Aug 24, 2004)

Vai ser postado XP parcial ou alguma consediração sobre o último jogo Infax?


----------



## infax (Aug 25, 2004)

Poderah sim Carlos.
 Tentarei preparar algo para o final da tarde.


----------



## infax (Aug 25, 2004)

Tentei elaborar a lista de XP para a ultima sessao, mas realmente eh mais facil avaliar quanto da aventura foi realizado (% do total da aventura) depois de pelo menos 2 sessoes.

Vao soh alguns comentarios entao.

A aventura foi curta, por culpa minha. Nao estava suficientemente bem preparado. Espero ter mais coisa pronta da proxima vez.
Talvez essa seja uma aventura um pouco curta, como foi a primeira. Nesse caso, gostaria de explorar um pequeno epilogo antes de passar um ano.

Tenho gostado da interacao e profundidade que estamos trazendo aos personagens com esses intervalos de 01 ano. Entretanto, realmente gostaria de completar isso entre sessoes e nao no comeco das sessoes. No final das contas, ainda nao foi acertado como os personagens vao dividir itens no futuro e temo que isso tambem tome um bocado de tempo da proxima vez que virar o ano.

Espero que completemos mais dessas etapas online, ou por telefone, ou por e-mail... bem a medida que o pessoal comecar a aparecer na pagina, espero que postem algum comentario... nem que seja para a gente dar as boas vindas.


Ah, tambem queria pedir desculpas pelo lance do _sneak attack_ ah 60feet, foi falha minha mesmo. Sem esses erros da proxima vez, eu espero.


Fora isso, estou interessado tambem nos comentarios de voces.

Ah, sim, nao tenho aliviado nos encontros porque vcs variam os numeros, e nao tenho a intencao de fazer isso. Caso discordem, postem algo.

(For Alexandre: Sorry for the post in portuguese. I was answering Carlos and he started in Portuguese.)


----------



## Alexandre (Aug 26, 2004)

My fellow friends that are following the occ threat, sometimes we have to run for the international languange and solve some of the troubles and stuff from the game board in your home lanquange "portuquese", so keep watching the occ thread as the mind fire war rages.
Infax
no problem at all . 
Could you post the result of the battle of Rasulan and i know it sounds haste but if we are getting something from the spoils of rasulan it would solve some of the sharing problems if could have a list of it at hand before the year end "adv" i mean. For a little more speed only!


----------



## infax (Aug 26, 2004)

Officially the battle at Razulan is still raging outside... or perhaps subsiding just now as the night approaches. Given the timing, it would be premature to post the results of the battle. However, I can promise to be thinking about it for the next couple of days.
 Also, as Razulan hasn't been officially taken yet, I can't post any spoils. Anyway, given the way the battle is being directed, there shouldn't be too many spoils. You didn't actively participate in the battle, most of the people that will be taken prisoner will be psionic partisans to the Mind Fire and those people have mainly psionic items as treasure. Unfortunately, psionic items are destroyed when the wheel is used.

 In a metagaming tangent, as I said in the past, this is thought to be mainly a dungeon adventure. As such, most of the loot you can get will be in the dungeon itself. The attack to the city and the house on the island were mainly the backdrop for the dungeon entry and not essential parts of the game. Even so, I was surprised at the characters' behavior while getting to the tunnels: I know the characters don't HAVE to be heroes, but do they NEED to be villains?


 Finally, as a note for Alexandre: if you had 1800gp from the first adventure at Year 1002 (and that's assuming you didn't spend anything at all from 1st to 3rd adventure), how did you manage to pay the marriage (300gp), part of Spike's armor (you contributed either 800gp or 1'000gp) and still pay for a full plate for yourself (that's 1'500gp all by itself)? You had the intention of buying adventuring equipment for 450gp (in post #50), leaving 300gp for your wife (that doesn't really need it) and take 50gp for travel expenses.
 Keep in mind you took no money from the spoils from year 1001 as you took the Arrow Catching shield.

 Those questions about the fullplate arose when you told me you had a AC of 25 when you were going against the arrow shooting enemies. The shield provides an AC bonus of 3, there are still 12 points of AC to explain.


----------



## Alexandre (Aug 27, 2004)

infax

the shield as i thought is a heavy shield +2 (deflect arrow stuff)= 4/5 shield bonus
the armor i am wearing a full plate mail = +8 armor bonus
plus my dexterity = +1 bonus
total = 13/14 ac bonus (23/24) ac

cash=
i didnt buy all my gear stuff back around 450 gold and i dont left any 300 gold back home , this whore things that i wont to do but i didnt have the cash
i had 1900(1800 for reward)100(gem)
and i didnt spend a dine with survival stuff i had get from loot (65gold) total that i spend almost all in party expense like tavern , food stuff in the travel , but it left something to me buy again a bedroll a hood lantern four oil flask and a backpack the rest are things that survive the journey to beson most belt stuff. i didnt take my warhammer and some other few things behind.
+spend 1500 full plate
+spend 300 party
+spend 100 spike 
money stats
+12 gold pieces
+ some silver(few)
+ some copper(few)
Armor trade
+ +2 long sword , + all gems (execpt ruby), + money from loot 
And i sorry but i can remember the rest right now whem i see the cheet on sunday i will provide futher explain


----------



## infax (Sep 2, 2004)

*Quick notes*

Please disregard this notice

*No game this weekend!*

Unfortunately there will be no game on this extended weekend. Next week, I hope to get back to the game fully. Meanwhile, if you want to post anything for the upcoming game or the upcoming year, feel free to post here or mail me at the usual addresses.

Carlos:
Vc me ligou quarta-feira. Meu celular nao estah funcionando ateh sexta e vc estah sem o seu. Me liga no trabalho 3072701 ou entre em contato por outro meio (como e-mail).​


----------



## infax (Sep 3, 2004)

*Cancel Previous Notification*

The previous note, about the game on sunday being called off is cancelled.
Bernardo will be in town and I will make an effort to set the game as usual on the next sunday.

Come ready for a challenge, the enemy lurks in the shadows nearby!


----------



## Carlos Neto (Sep 3, 2004)

YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!! LET'S KILL EM ALLLLLLL!!!
Just in case, I'll make another character...... just in case.


----------



## infax (Sep 12, 2004)

*Year 1002 - Bookworms*

Experience awards for the adventures of Year 1002 - Bookworms.





Part 1 - While Walls Crumble behind (35%)


Gaubond: 350 (less than standard) + 400 (as required) + 100 (roleplay) x 25% x 1 x 5 = 1063
Eban: 300 (little) + 400 (as required) + 100 (roleplay) + 50 (generosity) x 25% x 1 x 5 = 1063
Sinvric: 350 (less than standard) + 400 (as required) + 80 (roleplay) x 25% x 1 x 5 = 1038
Shivan: 350 (less than standard) + 400 (as required) + 100 (roleplay) + 50 (generosity) x 25% x 1 x 5 = 1125
Spike: 350 (less than standard) + 400 (as required) + 80 (roleplay) x 25% x 1 x 5 = 1038

​Part 2 - Meeting the Voice again (20%)


Gaubond: 400 (std) + 400 (as req) + 80 (roleplay) + 50 (interaction) x 20% x 1 x 5 = 930
Eban: 400 (std) + 400 (as req) + 80 (roleplay) x 20% x 1 x 5 = 880
Sinvric: 400 (std) + 400 (as req) + 80 (roleplay) x 20% x 1 x 5 = 880
Shivan: 400 (std) + 400 (as req) + 80 (roleplay) x 20% x 1 x 5 = 880
Spike: 400 (std) + 400 (as req) + 80 (roleplay) x 20% x 1 x 5 = 880

​Part 3 - Nothing to be found (45%)


Gaubond: 300 (little) + 350 (less than req) + 100 (roleplay) + 35 (interaction) x 45% x 1 x 5 = 1766
Eban: 300 (little) + 350 (less than req) + 100 (roleplay) + 50 (bravery) x 45% x 1 x 5 = 1800
Sinvric: 300 (little) + 350 (less than req) + 100 (roleplay) + 20 (interaction) x 45% x 1 x 5 = 1958
Shivan: 300 (little) + 350 (less than req) + 100 (roleplay) + 50 (interaction) x 45% x 1 x 5 = 2025
Spike: 300 (little) + 350 (less than req) + 110 (roleplay) + 50 (smarts) x 45% x 1 x 5 = 1823​
--------------------------------------
Experience points calculated totals:

Gaubond: 3759 (Bookworms) + 10394 (previous adventures) = 14153

Eban: 3743 (Bookworms) + 10285 (previous adventures) = 14028

Sinvric: 3876 (Bookworms) + 6164 (previous adventures) = 10040

Shivan: 4030 (Bookworms) + 6386 (previous adventures) = 10416

Spike: 3741 (Bookworms) + 10088 (previouis adventures) = 13829


----------



## Alexandre (Sep 14, 2004)

hello

So, we go up level or not?  
And about eban adventure!, any results ?
in the year resolutions
learn a little more about the lords that are under mind control, and about how to kidnepp then and free beson in the process. and be a father ...
if go level
deep inpact, improved psiweapon feats and power siphon str
skills
local history 1
concentration 1


----------



## infax (Sep 14, 2004)

*Going up a level?*

A 4th level character needs a total of 10`000 XP to reach 5th level.
A 5th level character needs a total of 15`000 XP to reach 6th level.

So, do the math.


----------



## Carlos Neto (Sep 14, 2004)

Pablo, a soma do XP meu e do Shivan está errada! corrige pra gente por favor.


----------



## infax (Sep 14, 2004)

*XP Errors*

Corrigi os totais do Eban e do Shivan. Nao encontrei erro na soma dos seus totais. Seria em alguma soma de aventura?


----------



## infax (Sep 16, 2004)

*No game this week*

Although we have had a weekend without the game already I have saddly to postpone this weekend's game too.

Shivan's player will be out of town and Spike's player will be busy with an admission test. So no game.

----------------
Meanwhile:
Eban is intent on trimming loose ends. The mind-warrior speaks with Father Lorego, mustering the holyman to gather some paladins and fight the terrible, demonic tarantula trapped beneath Benzon. Father Lorego, however doesn't have enough men to set on such a challenging mission and soon a petition to the War Council of Bastillar is presented to call-to-arms as many brave souls as possible to go battle the devilish arachnid.

While the Council members ponder, Gaubond immediately voices his concern. Just a little after that, Kajel and Spike complete each other sentences voicing a fear of overweakening the armed forces of the Free Minded Rebellion by fighting that creature. Finally, Spike suggests that a small contingent - 4 paldins chosen by Lorego - be posted outside of the cave with the spider to watch it.​


----------



## Alexandre (Sep 19, 2004)

City name is Razulan, not Beson, fear is a mind killer... , we can´t save no body if we withdraw from the challanges.Worst let a evil being like live under razulan, it has to be banish... and leat that demon there is a good way to start a counter attack on the city imagine the panic it could start...

The PLAN . 
- mission impossible,


----------



## Alexandre (Sep 19, 2004)

The Plan
Eban will do as the year moves to free the lords of moon scythe
- find the mans for the job
- talk allaros he sure must now the evil apples
- talk kagel for suggestions
- talk with my wife to now if she now any
- search the prison for the elements
- offer freedom for service 
- talk to lorego about money support (ok)
- talk to rotugon for support in maybe magical assistance for the spies against mind search, and stuff like that, temporary stuff and no more than three for spies

1-The first step
 Getting man for the job
-	razulan (thieves)
-	bastilar (thieves)
 Goal = getting back the lords of beson
 Sending 8 spies for each house moon scythe
 There will be a safe contact in the town acting as a merchant
Objectives (time max 3 months)
1-	get a full house lay out 
2-	get a security lay out of each lord
3-	get a  easy escape root from town
4-	open the door for the extraction team when it arrive
5-	help poison “sleep” the guards in the moments before the strike
 There will be a safe man in town to help get the plans of each house out
 9 man in beson doesn’t need to be a thief, it could be a merchant and set the plans to bastilar inside some goods
2 – Second step
(Time max for train is 3 months)
 Once we get the plans from each house.
-	Make the extraction plan
-	Submit it to Lorego to see what is his opinion
-	Submit it to Kagel to see what is his opinion
-	Make the extraction plan corrections if need any  
-	find the rest of the team (give a idea that is a good a reward a head but no number)
-	train the rest of the team 
-	test their loyalty to the cause
-	tell about the reward
 3 – Third step (extraction group support)
Ask for kagel assistance
Ask for council assistance
-	explain their part
-	make the final move
-	send the thief with a 6 months
4 – Fourth step (action)
- The support team will be at their previous position
- The merchant will get the sign we are in position
- The merchant will pass the other to strike
- The strike occur at the same time
5 – Five step
- strike beson with the wheel and get the reward for the thiefs


----------



## Alexandre (Sep 19, 2004)

the plan ans training expessification will came with more askers about lay outs and stuff that the spies are doing


----------



## Alexandre (Oct 6, 2004)

i now you have been bissy but could you please at least post something like
the last two sessions exp or the Giar execussion history or better bolt histories
what happen with shivan where did he go, i now that (bernardo) is out but his character could be up for something this at least would make a little more comfort and now that he is alright...

For carlos the thread fell due 10203 awser in 2hours post so i am going to post it again ok


----------



## infax (Oct 13, 2004)

*Long Update after a long hiatus*

I am now on vacations. I hope to be able to update more frequently.

XP for the last sessions is tricky, as usual, since I am not aware of how much of the adventure you completed (in percentual terms). It is also important to note that I had expected the saving of Guiar to be the actual adventure (and if I were to award XP on that basis right now it would be next ot zero). It would be better to see more clearly the direction the game will be taking before posting any XP.

Guiar's execution:

As the absent members of the Nightwolf Pack Adventurers' Guild came to know, the execution of Guiar was a sad, grim thing. As the earliest lights of the 6th day of the 3rd week of Early Summer of the year 1003, the renowned Bard and famous hero of Chaun, Guiar of Selaris, known as the Spinner of Fables, climbed the stairs to the podium set for his execution overnight.

Guiar seemed to be bearing a very heavy weight over his shoulders and didn't look once to all his friends and acquaintances in the square in front of the First Church of Bastillar. He was accompanied by father Lorego, who was sustaining several restricting spells around the former leader of the Nightwolf Pack, up to the top of the podium. Guiar did look up once at Alaros, that held Silver Feather - his enchanted sword - out and sharpened. It is said some fools did cry out insults at the melancholic prisoner, but they were quickly chased out. Alaros read out aloud the charges against Guiar: Consorting with Demons, practice of Black Magic and sacrifices, worship of the Forbidden Facets of God and the murder of Gurch of the Miners' Guild. It was stated that Father Sibaro had accepted Guiar's confession the previous night and that the criminal had no desire to express a last statement to the public.

Guiar did then gently knell at the execution block. It was asked if anyone in the public wanted to give a last testimony about Guiar. Surprisingly enough no one did. And then Silver Feather came down and the whole thing was over. Many people cried. The body was taken by some of Guiar's close friends and the head by Alaros and Lorego who had to perform the proper rites to grant that Guiar wouldn't be ressurected or raised as some kind of abomination.​
Shivan:
The Spellsword of the Nightwolf Pack left Bastillar on Nightcome of the Year 1002. His departure was somewhat of a mistery, although at the time you - the remaining members of the Guild - found a letter from him, announcing his decision to leave and asking you not to look for him. He promised the secrets of the Wheel and the Rebellion would be safe with him and that he wouldn't die without letting you know. Guiar also told you all, at the time, that Shivan had arranged for all matters of the Guild (paying his shares, cleaning his room and his safe, etc.) some days before leaving but had asked the guildmaster to keep it secret until he was actually out of Bastillar.

At the time, most of you were somewhat saddened but didn't give too much importance to the fact.​
Some details to remember to the next game:
- The noble you would be looking for is the Comtesse of Avalar.
 - The mage that could perhaps help you with Nurion and Rotugom is named Montaro.
 - A strange apparition talked to the group just a few hundred meters away from the village of Axalar and the mighty warrior known as the Dragonslayer. She took the appearance of a young elven girl and of Mirina (from that first foray into the Mines of Bastillar).
 - You are now 6 players, not 5: Carlos, Alexandre, Eric, Danilo, PT and *Dayana*.​


----------



## infax (Oct 21, 2004)

*Change of Direction*

In a sudden change of direction, we are preparing a Modern-Future game now.

The character concepts for the upcoming game follow below:

*Covert Ops Specialist - Sam K. Donnovan*
The Covert Ops Specialist is a master of infiltration. The military infiltrator is adept at camouflage and prowling. Such a character needs to be athletic to make use of any entry path he finds, be it climbing a high wall, swimming across a lake or jumping an electrified fence. This specialist is also knowledgeable of countermeasures of various types of security systems. An infiltrator is often used as a forward scout, but also to gather intelligence, to observe the enemy, to place mines and traps or surveillance aparatus. Cover Ops Specialists' weapons of choice are often pistols as they are easily concealable and offer very little encumbrance. Otherwise, when placed as a sniper, the Cover Ops Specialist will be armed with a long range rifle or a target designator.​
*Field Technician - Andrew Tygers*
The Field Technician is a soldier with good training in several technical subjects. Field technicians operate complex equipment used in missions, repair vehicles, weapons and other gear and usually handle communications. When an unusual piece of tech falls in the hands of a squad, the Field Technician usually has a first look at it. Field Technicians may also be employed as saboteurs, disabling communications lines, disarming traps and explosives and using communications gear for electronic warfare. As knowledgeable soldiers, Field Technicians sometimes double as Field Doctors, specially when dealing with soldiers with many cybernetic implants. Field Technicians' weapon of choice is often the Submachine gun as it carries a heavier punch than pistols but don't take as much valuable space as rifles, which is usually used to carry so many gadgets and tools - the technician's true weapons.​
*Robot Operator - Sasha J. Sophastinov*
The Robot Operator is a specialist of remote control, surveillance, communications and vehicle operation. Robots are used in the most varied of tasks: scouting, surveillance, combat, explosive disarming and exploration in hazardous environment. The same skills used to operate robots can be useful to the operations of most vehicles, be it remotely or directly at the wheel. The Robot Operator is often called to offer fire support or to create a diversion.​
*Weapons Specialist "Light" - Rex Andurski*
The Weapon Specialist is trained in a wide array of combat implements. The Light Weapons Specialist trains with everything from Machine Pistols to Assault Rifles, including fencing and thrown weapons. This kind of soldier opts for light armor offering a good mobility. They often train infiltration techniques including amphibious training and parachuting.​
*Vehicle Operator - Bobby D'Millis*
Tank driver, helicopter pilot, the Vehicle Operator is the guy behind the wheel of the jeep carrying a group of soldiers down a sheer cliff with barrage fire coming their way. The vehicle operator has extensive training in driving or piloting most relevant motorized transport. Also a fine technician, specially in the fields of mechanics. As vehicle operation is often related to stealthy approach, the driver has some understanding of the ways of using discretion and camouflage. Another common use is to lead reconnaissance drives, so the Vehicle Operator has a sharp eye and a good understanding of Sensor Systems and communications. Vehicle operators can operate remotely almost as well as they can from behind a wheel. Training is so extensive that vehicle operators often learn to operate anthropomorphic vehicles like patrol mechs.​
*Chicago SWAT Lieutenant - Jack O'hara*
The SWAT operative is trained for precise operations in a controlled environment. Unlike most police members, SWAT train with military grade rifles, precise shooting, as well as conventional investigation procedures, rading and tactics. Lieutenants have officer training, knowing how to coordinate a team, analyse intelligence and plan an action. Many SWAT teams count with one operative training as a paramedic. They have standard hand-to-hand training and offensive driving qualification. SWAT officers operate well with robot operators for scouting, covert ops to enter the place unnoticed and tacticians to coordinate operations. SWAT troopers are weapon specialists with some extra training, they usually aren't as specialized as conventional military weapon specialists but double well as any of those. Most SWAT personnel have no training at all with explosives, heavy vehicle operations and tactical weapons. They usually operate in well controlled operations and are ill suited to the chaos of an open battlefield.​
*Tactician - Lee Kennison*
This is the guy planning the assault his team is performing. The tactictian is a field commander, knowledgeable on the ways of strategy and small units tactics. He can size up a battlefield at a glance, determine enemy strategy, figure out getaway plans in a blink of the eye. tacticians need to be in contact with their commandees, so a good understanding of electronics and communication systems is paramount, often this is not enough and many tacticians are capable soldiers that slug it in the tick of the fray. Tacticians either train in close combat or long range shooting, rarely improving on middle-range combat, support fire or hit-and-run tactics. As masters of intelligence analysis, Tacticians are very dependent of accurate intelligence reports, both from superiors in the chain of command and from operatives in the field. Tacticians work well with any other type of soldier, offering insightful advice to any situation, they are usually reliant on either Covert Ops specialists, Skirmishers or robot operators to gather appropriate intelligence and on OGRE soldiers, Weapon specialists or robot operators to get plans done.​
*OGRE Soldier - Mal Perez*
OGRE Soliders operate a special combat armor called the OGRE armor. They are used as heavy infantry more mobile than tanks, jeeps or even Mech. OGRE are often used to carry heavy loads on ground platoons over hard terrain (jungles, underground, etc.). OGRE soldiers are trained in heavy weaponry that they wield on the armor's hands, unarmed combat (greatly enhanced by the armor power), standard athletics skills to benefit from the suit's mobility (climbing, jumping and running powered by the armor). Most soldiers are expected to care for their own equipment and as such OGRE operatives often understand of mechanics and electronics. Some specialist OGRE soldiers train as paramedics or communications specialists, with a higher chance of survival thanks to the suit.​
*Skirmish Fighter - Kay Asdrunn*
Specialized in Urban warfare and skirmish combats, the Skirmish fighter has a solid place in any small platoon. The Skirmish fighter has training in small arms and submachine guns, on the use and fabrication techniques of all manner of explosives, on stealh, trap setting and intelligence gathering. Skirmish fighters often operate as assassins and saboteurs, benefiting from intense stealth training to approach enemy positions and either elimiate key individuals or disable important components. They also have good training in wilderness survival, able to stay away from logistics routes and contact with the base for extended periods of time. Skirmish fighters may scout ahead for Heavy Weapon specialists or OGRE soldiers and offer support fire when battle erupts or coordinate the actions of Light Weapon specialists, Covert Ops specialists and Robot operators.​
*Weapons Specialist "Heavy" - Sasha Zermisky*
Heavy Weapons Specialists fight with some of the most fearsome armaments available. They are proficient with all kind of heavy and siege weapons as rocket launchers, machine guns, cannons and various vehicle weapons. Heavy Weapons Speciliasts also  frequently double as demolition specialists, training with all manner of explosives and know how to set or detect mine fields. Heavy Weapons Specialist are seldom discreet and can afford to wear heavy combat armor. They often have training to driving trucks or even tanks to get there gear around.​


----------



## infax (Oct 26, 2004)

*More on next game*

The Team:
You have been selected as some of the best free-soldiers in the United States that could be contacted on such a short notice. The army is aware of your recurring trouble with discipline and plans to work around it.

You are designed group Worms Squadron on this assignment, if you chose to accept it. You will be compensated graceously and freed of any remaining debt to the State.

As the fine soldiers you are, we expect you to work together as a team. With the mission hard as it is, with enemies in all directions, failure to interact harmoneously with each other will certainly result in a failure. Aggression towards a teammate won't be tolerated and will result in no further selection on missions to come.​
The Mission:
 You have been selected to participate in Mission Deep Dive. Mission consists in the recovery of 3 VIPs in the middle of the territory of Chicago. The city is under attack of a large number of alien creatures aligned to some unknown force.

You will be dropped in sector H12 in an APC* Citymaster. The sector has a clear air zone and only light resistance on the ground.

From there you should navigate to Trackpoint WsA1, WsA2 and to WsA3 - the Trackpoints may be reassigned on the fly through the satlink of the Citymaster by intelligence according to ground resistance and the analysis of Army Intelligence.

Trackpoint WsA3 will be near the Enertech Power-relay Station in sector F10. Worms Squadron should evaluate resistance, plan an attack and take the Power-relay Station.

The Power Station will be used to re-establish power on sectors F10, F11 and E10. This should allow your squadron to use metropolitan surveillance gear to observe and plot an action against the area where the VIPs are sieged.

Finally, the Worms Squadron is expected to storm the position in sector F11 and evacuate the VIPs. From there, your squadron is expected to go to Trackpoint WsA4 for evacuation.
​


----------



## infax (Oct 26, 2004)

*Some background for the game*

TEASER:
Originally from the game "Digital Burn" (digitalburn.lrgames.com):
Electricity lances every nerve of your chromed right eye and minute twinges shock your brow with a constant pulse, reassuring you that, despite the head wound, you're still functional. A collection of digitally enhanced shadows mark those chasing you, pulling the green threads of a targeting display into unsettling crystal clarity on the surface of your eye. Crouching, you pray, trying desperately to squeeze hope from your artificial heart as your stainless steel hand clenches desperately to your Walker .45. Answers are few and far between in this neon desolation, but when you're ducking behind cover on a cluttered city street, there's little else to do anyway, so you might as well make the most of your time. Rain mixes with blood as you anxiously slide a new clip into your gun and take a deep breath.​
The World:
The near future. Mankind is just now conquering the stars, the first hyperdrives are being developped. Genetic research is reaching its appex, genetic characteristics being changed even on addult humans. Rejection problems have been mostly dealt with, transplants may be realized on almost any human organ. Electric and hydrogen-powered engines are the norm today and humanity no longer depends on petroleum as its main power source. Solar-cell satellites orbit the earth, giant golden kites gathering sunrays and beaming the concentrated energy down to Power-relay centers on most urban centers.

Meanwhile the ozone layer decayed to an unprecedent level. Most people have to go out with very strong sunblocker or risk getting severly burned. When it rains, in large industrial centers like Chicago, the water comes down sulfurus and burning. There is not enough organs to supply the demand, organ-leggers attack at night in many cities and the streets are unsafe.

Most recently, the event that is on all the news channels is the loss of contact with the Chicago. Aerial observation shows the city overtaken by darkness, with a ring of military vehicles and troops surrounding the place. The authorities' declarations are elusive and misleading, no one knows what is really happening.​


----------



## infax (Oct 26, 2004)

*Beasts*

The Enemy:
Once you are introduced to the concepts of your mission, the army officials leading the interview finally review the truth of what is happening in Chicago: an invasion - an alien invasion!

No craft was detected by airforce radars, nor by surveillance satellites. Nonetheless the fact remains that creatures unknown to Earth's science roam the streets of the city of Chicago. Worse still, it seems their numbers is growing rapidly.

The alien presence is undeniable, documented but still unclassified. There are several different species, most of them dangerous to the common population and some of them a threat to all civilization if allowed to leave the confines of the city.

Some of the most dangerous alien species are described in the following text:

Species #1
 This was the first alien creature spotted by the surveillance sattelites of the US Army. They resemble massive dogs, dogs the size of a small car. They stand 1.50m tall, 2m long and are estimated to weight in the 600kg. These creatures are clearly carnivorous, predators that hunt any human or animal that dares to cross the streets in their territories, day or night. They seem to have little intelligence, usually unable to enter rooms with closed doors. They are massively strong, able to easily overturn a car, take down the largest of humans and bend metal posts. Area H12 - the drop zone - is the territory of a small band of these creatures.
Species #1 is able of very impressive leaps and have takedown two military helicopters in the past.
​=====
OBS: There are more creatures to come. After that I should post gear and you should be able to select your characters. Please post any comments here or send me an e-mail (to infax01 on my hotmail account)


----------



## infax (Oct 29, 2004)

*Running Late*

Getting the characters done for the game is taking me much longer than expected, I'm very sorry.

On the plus side, I'm doing *Gear* in parallel, so I should be able to post both at the same time when it finally gets done.

Thanks for the patience and once again sorry for the inconvenience.

BRUNO, I'm still missing you character choice!


----------



## infax (Oct 30, 2004)

*Burning the midnight oil*

I'm done for tonight people.
Characters are ready except for cyberware (some characters have some cyber already but none have full cyber yet).

A couple of character may still get some modifications, but they are mostly done.

With the stats in the following posts, I believe you will be mostly aware of the game system. If not, so good for me.

I should be posting again tomorrow afternoon. (Argh! I need some sleep!)


----------



## infax (Oct 30, 2004)

*Eric*

*Andrew Tygers - Field Technician*
*Combat*
Skills:
* Gunnery +2
	* Firearms +3
	* Throwing +5​Features:
o Area Burst Fire (spending 10 bullets in a shot, the attack roll targets every character in a Close formation)
	o Armor Proficiency (the character has training on armored combat, he may add +2 armor bonus to defense)
	o Combat Pilot (when piloting or driving a vehicle you may take a maneuver (Good) to get a +2 bonus to attack from moving the vehicle in an advantageous position)
	o Evasion (half damage from area attacks)
	o Flesh Wound (12)
	o Grenades
	o Improved Life Threshold (+2)
	o Pistols
	o SMGs​*Knowledge*
Skills:
* Biology +2
	* Chemistry +3
	* Computer Programming +2
	* Cryptography +4
	* Cybertech +5
	* Medicine +5
	* Robotics +4
	* Security Systems +2​Features:
o Explosives​*Perception*
Skills:
* Net Navigation +3
	* Search +5​Features:
o Junkmeister (+2 bonus on search rolls to find useful components)
	o Scrounge (the character receives a +4 competence bonus to any search rolls to find useful components)
	o Danger Sense (roll Perception. With a Good success the character is usually aware that there is something wrong. This pertains only to personal danger, not danger to others. In an ambush this ability is only activated soon enough for the character to not be caught unaware, he has no time to act previous to an attack)​*Social*
Skills:
* Discern Motives +2​*Tech*
Skills:
* Computer Operation +5
	* Demolitions +3
	* Drive +2
	* Electronics Engineer +5
	* Locksmith +2
	* Mechanical Engineer +5
	* Medicine +5
	* Sensor/Comm Systems +5
	* Traps +5​Features:
o Cybertech
	o Explosive Disposal (+4 bonus to neutralize explosives)
	o Improve Kit (spend 1 Tech Strain and work for one hour at a mechanic, electric, cyber or medicine kit, that kit offers a +1 bonus to the next 10 uses the character makes of it)
	o Keep it Together (spend 1 Tech Strain, as a Complex Action you may keep a piece of mechanical tech you are actively working on to keep working even after it is under disabled threshold)
	o Mechanics (Aircrafts)
	o Mechanics (Anthropomorphic)
	o Mechanics (Automobiles)
	o Mechanics (Weapons)
	o Electronic Warfare
	o Mr/Ms Fixit (+2 to any repair roll)
	o Overtorque (with one hour to prepare, you may select one of the following modifications to the vehicle: speed +25%, handling +4, defense +2, hits +10, armor +2; these modifications last for 10 minutes after they enter into effect; increase the error-range of any vehicle modified in this way by 1)
	o Recycler (+2 competence bonus on mechanics, electronics, cybertech, chemistry or any other technical skill to recover components when unassembly a piece of tech)
	o Saboteur (+2 to any disable device roll)​*Body*
Skills:
* Endurance +4​Features:
o Fast Reflexes​*Mind*
Skills:
* Concentration +2​*CYBERTECH*
# Bio-computer (4 hard and 4 control slots; cost 1)
Neuralware Storage (1 hard, cost 2) (20KW capacity)
	Chipware Slot (1 hard, cost 2)
	Chipware Slot level 2 (1 hard, cost 4)​# Interface Plug (cost 1)​


----------



## infax (Oct 30, 2004)

*Alexandre*

*Sasha J. Sophastinov - Robot Operator*
*Combat*
Skills:
* Gunnery +5
	* Heavy Weapons +3
	* Pistols +2
	* Rifle +3​Features:
o Autofire Proficiency (Penalties for autofire mode is -1 recoil penalty per extra bullet)
	o Autofire, Mastered (you may select up to 3 targets in an area covered by your autofire attack that are not hit; req Autofire Proficiency)
	o Extra Maneuverability (when piloting a mecha , each round you are allowed a Drive or Pilot test, a Good success allows you to select either a +2 position bonus to attack or defense)
	o Evasive Action (once per round when hit in combat you may select to do a Maneuver test with your vehicle, if your result is equal or higher than the attack result lessen damage taken by the vehicle by half)
	o Feedback Resistant (lessen biofeedback damage by 4)
	o Flesh Wound (12)
	o Gun Fu (you may use a handgun weapon when engaged in melee without provoking an attack of oportunity)
	o Improved Life Threshold (+4)
	o Mecha Close Combat (you take no -4 unfamiliarity penalty for using your mecha in close combat and you may apply the benefits of several features to operations with your mecha)
	o Mecha Combat (Class II chassis) (+1 to defense with chosen Mecha chassis)
	o Rocket Expertise (when you use a rocket select to give its blast an extend or shortened effectiveness (adding or subtracting 0.5m to its blast effect))
	o Weapon Boost (when operating an energy weapon mounted on a vehicle, you may take up to a -5 penalty to all tests pertaining to the vehicle and weapon systems (driving, piloting, firing, etc) for one round and make an attack with a +3 bonus to damage for every -1 penalty you took)​*Knowledge*
Skills:
{* Area Knowledge (Western Europe Roads) +5}
	{* Area Knowledge (American Roads) +4}
	* Robotics +4
	* Vehicle Design +4​*Stealth*
Skills:
* Conceal +4
	* Prowl +5​Features:
o Camouflage (you can use natural environment features to improve concealment, if you have 1 minutes per m^3 you have to conceal you get a +4 bonus)
	o Shadowing (+3 specialist bonus to offset Prowling penalty when following someone trying not to be noticed)​*Perception*
Skills:
* Navigation +3
	* Scan +5
	* Search +3​Features:
o Stakeout (by spending 2 Perception Strain every hour when doing surveillance, you receive a +4 bonus to offset penalties for Continuous task (usually -6))
	o Surveillance (you spend 1 Perception Strain to use Scan instead of Awareness on the area you are surveilling for one hour)​*Tech*
Skills:
* Computer Operation +4
	* Drive +5
	* Electronics Engineer +5
	* Pilot +5
	* Explosives +4
	* Mechanics +4
	* Sensor/Communications Systems +5​Features:
o Anthropomorphics (mehcs)
	o Baby It (you may ignore up to -4 penalty due to vehicle damage to any vehicle you are directly operating)
	o Boats
	o Cars
	o Electronic Warfare
	o Helicopters (rotor aircraft)
	o Mecha Operation (Class II chassis)
	o Multi-task controller (penalty for controlling multiple drones at once drops to -1 per drone)
	o Planes (fixed wing)
	o Remote Operations (offsets up to -5 penalty)
	o One Hand on the Wheel ... (you take only a -2 penalty to drive tests when performing non-driving actions in the same round)
	o Robomancer (any attempt to build or repair a robot takes 20% less time)
	o Saboteur (+2 to any disable device attempt)​*CYBERTECH*
# Cybernetic Replacement of both eyes (1 cover, 2 device housings; cost 2)
# Video-Rig (cyberlink on the sight nerves; 4 hard and 5 soft slots; cost 1)
Infravision (1 device; cost 8) (infra-red vision, +8 cyber bonus to compensate for darkness; effective up to 100m)
	Flare Compensation Software (1 soft; cost 6) (+4 cyber bonus protection against flash attacks, neutralizes strobes)​# Bio-computer (4 hard and 4 control slots; cost 1)
Neuralware Storage (1 hard, cost 3) (30KW capacity)
	"Psiber" Transcendental Web (2 hard; cost 5) (allows full sensory immersion)
	Smartride II Link (1 control; cost 8) (+4 cyber bonus to maneuver rolls in a vehicle, +6 cyber bonus to other vehicle related tests)
	Smartgun Link (1 control; cost 2) (cyber control of several weapon actions with a linked weapon; eject clip, change firing mode and many others become Free Actions)​# Interface Plug (cost 1)
# Interface Plug (cost 1)
# Interface Plug (cost 1)​


----------



## infax (Oct 30, 2004)

*Danilo*

*Rex Andurski - "Light" Weapons Specialist*
*Combat*
Skills:
* Firearms +5
	* Melee +5
	* Missile +4
	* Throw +5
	* Unarmed +5​Features:
o Armor Proficiency (the character has training on armored combat, he may add +2 armor bonus to defense)
		o Coolness Under Fire (you receive a +2 bonus to offset the penalty for firing against the target of cover fire and only receive half the penalty when target of suppressive fire)
		o Dodge, Improving (designate an enemy that hit you in combat this round, each subsequent round the same enemy hits you and you designate him, you receive a cumulative +1 competence bonus to defense until either he misses or doesn't attack you for a round; max +8)
		o Field Shooter (+2 competence bonus to compensate snap shot penalty)
		o Flesh Wound (16)
		o Giving Ground (get as much as -5 penalty to attacks to get equal bonus as defense; you may not make a ranged attack, for every -1 you take you must go back 1m)
		o Gun Fu (you may use a ranged handgun when engaged in melee without provoking an attack of oportunity)
		o Improved Life Threshold (+4)
		o Knives
		o Needler
		o Pistols
		o Quick Aim (allows to get +1 targeting bonus to every acquired target)
		o Quick Draw (you may draw weapons as a free action)
		o Rifles
		o Swords
		o Vitals Strike (against creatures of known anatomy, add +4 to damage with a melee attack; req Melee Good)​*Knowledge*
Skills:
* Demolitions +4
		* Security Systems +5
		* Tactics +3​*Stealth*
Skills:
* Conceal +4
		* Prowl +5​Features:
o Ambush (you may use your Conceal skill with a +4 competence bonus for up to 4 individuals. The concealment is only effective as long as there is no one actively looking for an ambush. Otherwise the roll you made for others than yourself suffers a -8 circumstance penalty (partially balanced by the previous bonus))
		o Light Step (The character is much less likely to set of traps. Any time the character could have activated a trap, he must roll against Great Stealth to avoid springing the trap. Note: The character must not be aware of the trap to be entitled to the roll, but he must be moving by his own means, not being carried, riding, driving or piloting.)​*Perception*
Skills:
* Awareness +5
		* Scan +3
		* Search +3​Features:
o Trap Finding (you know where to look for traps, you receive a +4 competence bonus to all Perception rolls to detect traps)
		o Detect Ambush (+4 competence bonus to notice ambushes)​*Social*
Skills:
* Intimidation +5​*Tech*
Skills:
* Drive +3
		* Mechanics +4
		* Medicine +3​Features:
o Bike
		o Car
		o Mechanics (Firearms)​*Body*
Skills:
* Athletics +5
		* Climbing +4
		* Parachuting +5
		* Running +5​Features:
o Fast Runner (+10% speed)
		o Manual dexterity (+2 inborn bonus to actions requiring manual ability)
		o Swim​*Social*
Skills:
* Concentration +4​*CYBERTECH*
# Bio-Computer (4 hard and 4 control slots; cost 1)
"Forge" Lightning Reflex Booster (1 control; cost 6) (+4 cyber bonus to initiative in combat)
	Smartgun Link (1 control; cost 2) (cyber control of several weapon actions with a linked weapon; eject clip, change firing mode and many others become Free Actions)​# Cybernetic Replacement of both eyes (1 cover, 2 device housings; cost 2)
# Video-Rig (cyberlink on the sight nerves; 4 hard and 5 soft slots; cost 1)
Flare Compensation Software (1 soft; cost 6) (+4 cyber bonus protection against flash attacks, neutralizes strobes)
	"Forge" Targeting System (1 cover; cost 2) (+1 targeting bonus on ranged attacks)
	Light Intensification (1 soft, 1 housing; cost 6) (halves darkness penalties, -3 to distinguish colors, limited to 250m)
	Teleoptics (1 soft; cost 2) (x10 magnification, acts as level 1 targeting scope)​# Interface Plug (cost 1)
# Interface Plate on the hand (cost 1)​


----------



## infax (Oct 30, 2004)

*Carlos*

*Jack O'hara - Chicago SWAT Lieutenant*
*Combat*
Skills:
* Firearms +5
		* Melee +3
		* Throwing +3
		* Unarmed +5​Features:
o Assassin (with an aimed shot you receive a +6 insight bonus to damage when firing against biological enemies with a known biology)
		o Avoid Blow (spend 1 Combat Strain, add +4 to defense against 1 attack)
		o Bullseye (at 50m or more, take up to -5 to hit to add the same to damage; req Precise Shot)
		o Coordinate Fire (you get a +1 bonus to hit for every ally that has fired at the same target earlier that round, max +4; req Targeted Burst Fire)
		o Diving Shot (if you move and attack in a round, you get a +2 bonus to any defense until your next action)
		o Flesh Wound (14)
		o Hail of Bullets (any time you make a Burst Shot you may opt to do 2 Burst Shots instead, each with a -5 penalty to hit; req Targetted Burst Fire)
		o Improved Life Threshold (+4)
		o Initiative, Fast (+4 bonus to initiative)
		o Lightning Strike (if you have a drawn weapon or the quick draw feature you may take as much as -5 to attacks to add +5 to initiative; this must be declared before iniative is rolled)
		o Non-Lethal Force (you may make your melee attacks causing non-lethal damage with no penalties to attack)
		o Precise Shot (doesn't take -4 penalty for firing into a melee)
		o Sharp Shooter (receive a +2 competence bonus to offset cover penalty)
		o Shotguns
		o Shot on the Run (cancel the penalty to shoot while taking a move action (on your own legs, not from a vehicle))
		o Sniper (reduce range penalty by 2)
		o Sniper Rifles
		o Tactical Aid (as a standard action the character gives all allies within sight or hearing range a +1 bonus to attacks; req Tactics)​*Knowledge*
Skills:
* Area Knowledge (Chicago) +4
		* Criminal Sciences +3
		* Cybertech +3
		* Intelligence Analysis +2
		* {Law +3}
		* Security Systems +3
		* Tactics +5​*Stealth*
Skills:
* Conceal +2
		* Prowl +5​Features:
o Silent Running (The character is able to move very fast and at the same time very discretely. Spend 1 Stealth Strain, the character needs not reduce his movement to use Prowl or Conceal for one full round)​*Perception*
Skills:
* Awareness +5
		* Scan +5
		* Search +4​Features:
o Notice Traps (bonus to spot and search)
		o Detect Weapons (+4 competence bonus to Perception to notice concealed weapons on an individual)
		o Forensics (+4 competence bonus on search and criminal science)
		o Quick Scan (as a Standard Action the character may make a single Search roll against every relevant feature in an area up to 100 m away, enemies, alarms, surveillance devices, traps, escape routes and other noteworthy features are all detected with a Good result; hidden enemies are targeted with their normal abilities and tested against)
		o Stakeout (by spending 2 Perception Strain every hour when doing surveillance, you receive a +4 bonus to offset penalties for Continuous task (usually -6))​*Social*
Skills:
* Diplomacy +4
		* Discern Motives +4
		* Intimidation +4​*Tech*
Skills:
* Computer Use +3
		* Drive +2
		* First Aid +4​Features:
o Trucks​*Body*
Skills:
* Athletics +5
		* Climbing +4
		* Running +2​Features:
o Ambidexterity
		o Fast Reflexes
		o Fast Runner (+10%)​*Social*
Skills:
* Concentration +2​


----------



## infax (Oct 30, 2004)

*Pt*

*Mal Perez - OGRE Soldier*
*Combat*
Skills:
* Firearms +4
		* Gunnery +4
		* Heavy Weapons +3
		* Unarmed +5​Features:
o Armed to the Teeth (as a Standard Action, you may make an attack with a melee weapon and a ranged weapon with a -2 penalty)
		o Armor Expertise (OGRE power armor) (the character has specialized in an armor type, with that armor type, the character receives a +3 armor bonus to defense and +3 proficiency bonus to damage reduction)
		o Armor Proficiency (the character has training on armored combat, he may add +2 armor bonus to defense)
		o Autofire Proficiency (Penalties for autofire mode is -1 recoil penalty per extra bullet)
		o Autofire, Controlled (you may concentrate autofire to a few targets, select how many bullets you fire against each target, add +1 to damage per bullet on the same target; req Autofire Proficiency)
		o Avoid Blow (spend 1 Combat Strain, add +4 to defense against 1 attack)
		o Coolness Under Fire (you receive a +2 bonus to offset the penalty for firing against the target of cover fire and only receive half the penalty when target of suppressive fire)
		o Elusive Target (when engaged in melee you impose an additional -4 penalty on any ranged attacks against you)
		o Flesh Wound (14)
		o Gun Fu (you may use a ranged handgun when engaged in melee without provoking an attack of oportunity)
		o Gut Shot (if you use a firearm when engaged in melee every attack you expend a Combat Stamina point on and that causes damage receives a +5 bonus to damage; req Gun Fu)
		o Hail of Bullets (any time you make a Burst Shot you may opt to do 2 Burst Shots instead, each with a -5 penalty to hit; req Targetted Burst Fire)
		o Heavy Hitter (add half the character's strength bonus to any melee damage)
		o Improved Life Threshold (+6)
		o Knockdown (spend 1 Combat Strain, for 1 round every creature hit by a melee attack must succeed at an oposed strength check or be knocked down by the force of the character's blows, the character receives a +2 competence bonus to the check)
		o Machine Guns
		o Perfect Stance (you may brace a weapon as a Free Action, you may brace non-tactical weapons with no solid surface, you receive a +2 bonus to frame to compensate for recoil)
		o Unarmed - Knockout Punch​*Knowledge*
Skills:
* Cybertech +2
		* Demolitions +5
		* Robotics +2
		* Tactics +1​*Stealth*
Skills:
* Conceal +3
		* Prowl +4​Features:
o Fool Sensors (receive a +4 competence bonus to Stealth when oposed by electronic sensors)
		o Conceal Signature (receive a +2 competence bonus to conceal a vehicle's signature)​*Perception*
Skills:
* Awareness +4
		* Navigation +3
		* Tracking +2​*Social*
Skills:
* Intimidation +5​*Tech*
Skills:
* Computer Use +2
		* Drive +2
* Electronics Engineer +2
* Mechanical Engineer +2
		* Sensor/Comm Systems +4​Features:
o Power Armor Training​*Body*
Skills:
* Athleitcs +4
		* Endurance +4​Features:
o Power Jumping
		o Running
		o Strength - Strong (add +3 body bonus to any strength roll)​*Mind*
Features:
o Fearless (add +4 competence bonus to resist fear)​*Outdoors*
Skills:
* Survival +5​Features:
o Survival (Jungle)​


----------

